# Death of the dragons (OOC)



## hellrazor111 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm looking for people looking to play a 3.5 gestalt campaign.
Takes place in a semi-custom world (technology exists but owned only by the extremely wealthy and lucky few, though used almost everywhere)

[sblock=stats]
Stats: 18, 17, 16, 15, 14, 14
Level: 5th
Money: As DMG
All non devil/demonic/celestial templates/races are allowed .
Everyone gets a +1 weapon.
Histories are appreciated but not necessary.
Alignments: No Chaotic Evil
[/sblock]

[sblock=Books]
Core 3.5
Races of the dragon
Draconomicon
Spell Compendium
Magic Item Compendium
Races of the Wild
Book of Exalted Deeds
Complete Champion
Complete Scoundrel
Complete Mage
Complete Warrior
Eberron
Sandstorm
Frostfire
Savage Species
Complete Psionics
Psionic handbook
Expanded Psionic Handbook
I have many more in PDF form, just ask
[/sblock]

Story: It is 100 years after the events of BoF3. Map here (Google it for more info.) The death of Myria and Diez was not the end of the gods, instead, from them were born multitudes of, but lesser than, deities. Ryu protects the chrylsm eggs until they hatch and let the dragons grow, but about a year ago Ryu disappeared and now the dragons are being killed off Your adventure starts in a little place called McNeils Village.

[sblock=House Rules/Equipment]
I forgot to post these earlier, most are designed to make you survive longer.
1.If you die in combat, at the end of the battle you are revived with temporary loss of 1% max HP until resting at an inn.
2.More Weapons: Claymore: 2d8 Critical:x3 (min str 16) Price:43gp Type:Slashing Weight:20lb. Two-Handed
Shotgun: shot:1d8 in 15ft line; Slug:3d8 Crit:x3 Price:550gp, Type:Bludgeoning Weight:15lb Range:Shot:20; Slug:30
Shot and Slugs cost twice as much as arrows for the same amount.
[/sblock]


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 13, 2008)

does this include dragon magic?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2008)

Bing! Returning for duty.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 13, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> does this include dragon magic?




Let me find a pdf for it and I'll get back to you Monday


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 13, 2008)

Gestalt... with lots of sources... mmmm... milk dipped oreo cookies.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2008)

Emi was draconic...the +1 LA template. A sorceror.

Wait, this is gestalt?

It wasn't gestalt before, was it?


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 13, 2008)

Race restrictions?

Edit: And... how do you handle things like...

Ranger/Scout 5 with the Swift Hunter feat? There are other examples I just thought I'd use one that is obvious.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 13, 2008)

count me in 

How about Tome of Battle? I still havent gotten to use that book 
(if yes, can my feral human swordsage 4 have beast claws as his +1 weapon? )

Can we use templates from savage species? 
(My 3 favorite are Feral+1LA, Insectile and Winged+2LA)

How do you feel about characters taking a flaw from Unearthed Arcana?

Mount questions: Can we use the "warbeast" template from MMII, or the "magebred" template from Eberron? If mounts are even appropriate to your campaign concept.[sblock=sample mount (my favorite build)]  Shashlar 1,275g (400 base +magebreadX2 +warbeast training 475) 
*   Magebred Warcarver Mount*
  Size/Type:             Large Animal
  Hit Dice:                5d8+35 (67 hp)
  Initiative:              +4
  Speed:                    70 ft. (14 squares)
  Armor Class:        26 (-1 Size, +4 Dex, +9 Natural, +4 Armor), touch 12, flat-footed 15
  BaB/Grapple:       +3/+7
  Attack:  Talons +10 melee (2d6+7)
  Full Attack:           Talons +10 melee (2d6+7) and 2 foreclaws +8 melee (1d3+3) and bite +8 melee (2d4+3)
  Space/Reach:       10 ft./5 ft.
  Special Attacks:   Pounce
  Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Scent, Combative Mount
  Saves:                    Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +2
  Abilities:                Str 24, Dex 19, Con 24, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
  Skills:                     Hide +14, Jump +29, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10, Tumble +5
  Feats:                     Run, Track, Multi-attack, Armor Prof. All
  Gear:                      ChainShirt Barding                                                             400
   Military Saddle w/tack/harness/saddlebags      66[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2008)

Never played gestalt before, I'm thinking of a good sorcerer/favored soul of a demonic bloodline (no template, but feat).

What pantheon you will use?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Emi was draconic...the +1 LA template. A sorceror.
> 
> Wait, this is gestalt?
> 
> It wasn't gestalt before, was it?




No but I've wanted to run one for about 7-8 months.



			
				Ryfte said:
			
		

> Race restrictions?
> 
> Edit: And... how do you handle things like...
> 
> Ranger/Scout 5 with the Swift Hunter feat? There are other examples I just thought I'd use one that is obvious.




1. Nothing demonic or devil.
2. Sure, I will allow all combos and almost any feat.



			
				Vertexx69 said:
			
		

> How about Tome of Battle? I still havent gotten to use that book
> (if yes, can my feral human swordsage 4 have beast claws as his +1 weapon? )
> 
> Can we use templates from savage species?
> ...




1. I dont have the book or pdf, but I can find it. It shouldnt be a problem though.
2. Yes
3. Once againg I don't have this in book or pdf form, but can find it.
4. Currently no mounts



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Never played gestalt before, I'm thinking of a good sorcerer/favored soul of a demonic bloodline (no template, but feat).
> 
> What pantheon you will use?




1. Go ahead
2. Faerun


----------



## Halford (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmmm, I'll propose a Human Psion/Wizard

1st Side:
Wizard
Wizard
Wizard
Cerebremancer
Cerebremancer

2nd Side:
Psion
Psion
Psion
Monk
Archivist


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 14, 2008)

Halford said:


> Hmmm, I'll propose a Human Psion/Wizard
> 
> 1st Side:
> Wizard
> ...




Go ahead, oh magic and psionics are the same in the sense of SR/PR


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2008)

I think I will have a human monk


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 14, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> I think I will have a human monk




OK and what else, its gestalt


----------



## Halford (Sep 14, 2008)

Excellent, I've always preferred the Magic and Psioncs are the same ruleing.

Incidently flaws are available on the SRD here...

Character Flaws :: d20srd.org

Each one grants you an additional feat.


----------



## Halford (Sep 14, 2008)

Maladas Morganwrath
Grey Elf, Old (+2 to mental stats, -3 to physical stats)

Classes = Psion Shaper 3/ Monk 2
             Wizard 3/ Cerebremancer 2

Notes: Elf Generalist substitution from Races of the Wild if allowed.  Basically gives 1 extra spell slot at highest level and adds 1 free spell to spellbook each level in exchange for giving up the chance to become a specialist wizard.

Feats:
Collegiate Wizard 1st
Scribe Scroll Wizard 1st
Psi-Crystal Affinity Psion 1st
Psionic Body 3rd
Stunning Fist Monk 1st
Deflect Arrows Monk 2nd

If Flaws are allowed...

Overchannel for Noncombatant
Talented for Feeble

More to come...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2008)

Huh. 

I think I see where this is going...kinda lost interest.

Have fun y'all.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2008)

I am not sure I understand Gestalt at all


----------



## Halford (Sep 14, 2008)

Gestalt is a mechanic for making characters significantly more powerful.  Basically you take two classes at each level instead of one and get to select the best of everything from between the two.  For example if you were to level up as Monk and Wizard, you would get the Monk's d8 hit die, the Monk's saves, and probably the Monks BAB, you would also get the Wizards spell casting abilities, etc.

My apologies if my rampant power gameing contributed to you leaving Shayuri it just seemed it was that kind of game, I can tone it down if thats not the case.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

Can I change to sorcerer/shugenja? Worse saves, but...


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Huh.
> 
> I think I see where this is going...kinda lost interest.
> 
> Have fun y'all.




Its the same story line and same world, I've just customized it a little, I just want to try something new with the gestalt. And now I have more books to add to available material.

Sorry to see you leave, good luck Shayuri


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

Gestalt is inherently "powergaming", heh.... but it's really interesting "powergaming" because it lets you really create some very cool melds. 

The Ranger/Scout swifthunter I selected as my example is an obvious... "broken" single trick pony because it actually doubles the effective level of each class with regards to Favored Enemies and Skirmish abilities. It adds the ranger and scout levels together to calculate those abilities... thus... a Ranger 5 / Scout 5 with the swift hunter feat is treated as a Ranger 10 to calculate the number of favored enemies and the bonuses against them and a Scout 10 to determine Skirmish AC bonus and damage dice. At Ranger 20 / Scout 20 (if you were to stick with it) you would calculate those specific class abilities as Ranger 40 / Scout 40!!!!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 14, 2008)

The CompleteAdventurer has more of such feats for other class sets


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

Actually... thinking about it... there's a really broken combo that just came to mind... yow...

Soulknife 1 / Scout 1
Soulknife 2 / Scout 2
Soulknife 3 / Scout 3
Soulknife 4 / Ranger 1
Soulknife 5 / Ranger 2
Soulknife 6 / Soulbow 1
... / ...
Soulknife 15 / Soulbow 10
Soulknife 16 / Illumine Soul 1
... / ...
Soulknife 20 / Illumine Soul 5

Effective Soulknife level for determining the enhancement bonus and enhancement class feature would be 25th... i.e. +6 mindblade + 3 from soulbow = +9 mindblade/mindarrow and the mindblade form could hold up to +5 enhancments in any combination while the mindarrows could hold up to +3 enhancements... and they would be undead bane automatically... wait... is that drool coming from my mouth... carry a serious anti-magic field item and you're golden... 

Can you actually do this? It just seems... wrong. *shrug*

Edit: Oh, and the hypertext srd has a great summation of the gestalt build process here.


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmmm... how broken can we get?

I've had a theoretical thrower build that is legal... but I've never actually attempted to play it...

Jenna Shardstorm
Insectile Halfling

Thrower build that has a sick number of attacks.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 14, 2008)

So in Geshtlat how does Level Adjustment work? would my 1st level look like:
Swordsage / Feral (since its only LA +1 then?)
Swordsage / Rogue
Swordsage / Rogue
Swordsage / Warblade
Swordsage / Warblade

Are we using lvl 5 money or lvl 10?


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> So in Geshtlat how does Level Adjustment work? would my 1st level look like:
> Swordsage / Feral (since its only LA +1 then?)
> Swordsage / Rogue
> Swordsage / Rogue
> ...




Nope, LA hits both sides of the gestalt...
1: Feral (since its only LA +1 then?)
2: Swordsage 1 / Rogue 1
3: Swordsage 2 / Rogue 2
4: Swordsage 3 / Warblade 1
5: Swordsage 4 / Warblade 1

There are some additional things to consider...

Feral only gives you what your base HD is in abilities, it doesn't progress as you level up. Thus you will only get the abilities granted to a 1HD creature from it, ever.

You can, if Hellrazor111 allows it, use level buyoff, also in the unearthed arcana book. That will allow you to buy off your level adjustment at ECL4 (i.e. 3 class levels + 1LA) for 3,000xp. That means you would have 7,000xp and the following...

1: Swordsage 1 / Rogue 1
2: Swordsage 2 / Rogue 2
3: Swordsage 3 / Warblade 1
4: Swordsage 4 / Warblade 1

You are still a "level" behind the other characters but you no longer have that level adjustment thus you can actually get a full 20 pre-epic levels. A character with an LA+2 can start their buyoff at ECL8. It changes if you have racial HD. *shrug*

Remember also, you can never progress more than a single prestige class at a given level and with multiple base classes it's very easy to accumulate xp penalties for multi-classing... unless Hellrazor111 is going to relax the xp penalties for multi-classing in base classes.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, I think this is how its going to be for starting the game.




  [sblock=Stat Block]*Grabhar Goldenwing*
  Swordsage / Winged
  Swordsage / Winged
  Swordsage / Feral
  Swordsage / Rogue
  Swordsage / Warblade

  Feral Winged Human 

  Hit Dice: 8+3D8+1D12+15 (42)
  Speed: 40 ft., Fly 60ft (perfect)
  Armor Class: 32 (+5 Armor, +5 Dex,  +6 Wis, +6 natural) Touch 21
  Initiative: +7
  Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+7

  Attack: spear +12 (1d8 +10/X3)

  Special Qualities: 
  Battle Ardor: Int bonus to Ref saves
  Quick to Act: +2 Initiative
  Sneak Attack +1d6 (3d6)
  Trap finding
  Fast Healing 2
  Darkvision
  Discipline Focus:
  - Weapon Focus – Desert Wind (Scimitar, Falchion, *Spear*, short spear >Light Pick, Long spear > Light Mace)
  - Insightful Strike, +Wis to strike dmg (Tiger Claw)

  Saves: Fort +5 Ref +9 Will +6

  Abilities: (base, + racial, + lvl)
  Str 22 +6 (16, +4)
  Dex 20 +5 (17, +4, -2, +1)
  Con 16 +3 (14, +2)
  Int 10 +0 (14, -4)
  Wis 22 +6 (18, +2, +2)
  Cha 15 +2 (15)

  Skills: (59 pts)
  Jump 8 +6+2+10
  Tumble 8 +5+2
  Hide 8 +5
  Disable Device 8 
  Concentrate 8 +3
  Spot 6 +6
  Search 8 
  Intimidate 5 +2
  Use Magic Device 1 +2
  Knowledge Nature 1 
  Knowledge Religion 1 

  Languages: Common, Draconic, Auran, Elven, Infernal, 

  Feats:
 1 Power Attack -4 to hit for +8 dmg
  - (bonus human) Cleave 
  3 Leap Attack +100% power attack dmg when charging
     Weak willed Flaw (-3 will save) for Diving Charge +2d6 charge dmg when flying 30ft and dropping 10ft
  Shaky Flaw (-2 ranged attack) for Reckless Charge: +4 to hit on charge for -4 AC
- _future_
(6 Improved Bull Rush)
- (bonus Fighter) Shock Trooper

  Alignment: Lawful Evil

  Stuff: (9k) & bonus +1 weapon
  Bonus: +1 spear (changeling +2,000g)
  +1 Mithral Chain Shirt 2,250g
  Heartseeking Amulet 3.000g
  Piercer Cloak 900g
  Backpack 2g
  Shiftweave Adventuring Garb 500g (sky blue, forest green, stony cave grey/black, Dirty Brownish Peasant Rags, Regal Golden Court Robes)
  Everfull mug 250g

  98gp

*Initiator Level:* Swordsage 6, Warblade 4

*Martial Stances:* (Default Flames Blessing)
  Island of blades
  Flames Blessing: Fire resist 5
  Punishing Stance: +1d6 melee dmg, -2 AC
  Assissin’s Stance: +2d6 Sneak Attack

*Martial Maneuvers Known:* (10/4)
  Wolf Fang Strike – Standard Attack with 2 weapons
  Burning Blade –  Swift +1d6+6 fire dmg to melee 
  Shadow Blade Tech – roll 2 attack dice, take lower result to deal +1d6 cold
  Shadow Jaunt – Standard Teleport 50ft
  Rabid Wolf Strike – gain + to hit and +2d6 dmg for -4 AC
  Saphire Nightmare Blade – Conc check vc AC for +1d6 dmg vs flat footed AC
  Distracting Ember – Summon small fire elemental to help you flank for 1 round
  Steely Strike - +4 to hit 1 mob, for –4 AC from other mobs
  Fire Reposte – (counter) melee touch for 4d6 fire dmg after being hit
  Iron Heart Surge – Remove effect, +2 to hit
  Battle Leader’s Charge – no AoO on charge, +10 dmg
  Shadow Garrote – Ranged Touch for 5d6 dmg
  Mountain Hammer – +2d6 dmg, ignore DR
  Soaring Raptor Strike – Attack larger foe +4 to hit,+6d6 dmg

*Martial Maneuvers Readied:* (9)
  Distracting Ember X2, Fire Reposte X2, Rabid Wolf Strike, Saphire Nightmare Blade

  Battle Leader’s Charge, Iron Heart Surge, Rabid Wolf Strike[/sblock]
   [sblock=Appearance]When entering a city alone, this lithe but canny hunter appears as a beggar that uses a rusty old broken tipped short spear as a walking stick. He hunches down his 6ft 6 frame to a mear 5ft 9, which with his wing folded under his cloak gives him a large hunchback look. His blonde dreadlocks and braids are held back from his face with the carved jawbone of some unidentifiable beast, while his wiry mutton chops grow strait back over his slightly pointed ears. His hair only accents his deeply tanned skin and piercing blue eyes that can melt the heart of any woman he cares to look at.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> The CompleteAdventurer has more of such feats for other class sets



As has complete scoundrel.

I fear I have to bow out of this, It sounds a bit to crunchy / rules explorative for my taste. Savage Species & gestalt are abit much for my taste.

Have fun!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> Its the same story line and same world, I've just customized it a little, I just want to try something new with the gestalt. And now I have more books to add to available material.
> 
> Sorry to see you leave, good luck Shayuri




Arr, it's not you, Hellrazor. I like the story and all, but I just can't take another game full of Feral Insectile Machine Gun Neem builds.

It's just not to my personal tastes. I do wish y'all well.


----------



## arcanaman (Sep 14, 2008)

Halford said:


> Gestalt is a mechanic for making characters significantly more powerful. Basically you take two classes at each level instead of one and get to select the best of everything from between the two. For example if you were to level up as Monk and Wizard, you would get the Monk's d8 hit die, the Monk's saves, and probably the Monks BAB, you would also get the Wizards spell casting abilities, etc.
> 
> My apologies if my rampant power gameing contributed to you leaving Shayuri it just seemed it was that kind of game, I can tone it down if thats not the case.



 does that mean I can't get any more monk abilties after this?


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

arcanaman said:


> does that mean I can't get any more monk abilties after this?




Gestalt Rules

No, you can take Monk 20 || <other classes> 20 if you wanted to do so. Be careful of xp hits though. If you were to do Monk 5 / Fighter 3 / Rogue 1 || Wizard 9... (just threw it out there... it's not likely or anything) you would have 4 base classes 2 or more levels apart and take a -80% xp penalty!!! Ouch...


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

Which brings up another question...

How many base classes can we have?


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Arr, it's not you, Hellrazor. I like the story and all, but I just can't take another game full of Feral Insectile Machine Gun Neem builds.
> 
> It's just not to my personal tastes. I do wish y'all well.




Wait... did someone finally build my prototype out? A throwing master focused character that gets 248 attacks per round with no more than 124 attacks per target.

Edit: Note that I am *not* kidding here.


----------



## Halford (Sep 14, 2008)

Ah, and there we see the difference between powerful builds and only for character opt builds!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 14, 2008)

Would you allow Petals from the Monster Manual III?

I'm thinking of a Rogue / Swordsage // Swashbuckler.


----------



## SarahRequiem (Sep 14, 2008)

if there is still some room, I'd like to do a bard/druid character ^^ I'll try and get something done with that tonight.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 14, 2008)

Alright I have removed any vestige of Savage Species from my submission since everyone seems really unhappy with combat not taking a month per encounter. Grabhar is now just a Falchion wielding Human, complain about that biatches 

I was considering taking a lvl of cleric instead of rogue 3, but since hes not a claw fighter anymore, I don't really have a PrC in mind unless we can be evil 

@ KerlanRayne I've already submitted a Swordsage/Rogue @ post #28 

@ All keep in mind that this go is only lvl 5, even though its geshtalt. In 2 years of PbP here on Enworld, I have never even seen a party gain even 1 level, let alone several. So dont overplan


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 15, 2008)

Halford said:


> Ah, and there we see the diffenece between powerful builds and only for character opt builds!




As crazy as it sounds ... taking out the template, making it a normal halfling and not even with insane base class / PrC mixing it's pretty frightening. So making an actual character without really over focusing on CO it still turns out quite powerful. *shrug*


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 15, 2008)

Currently we have:

Ryfte: 
Vertexx69: Grabhar Firemane- Human Swordsage/Rogue/Warblade
KerlanRayne:
arcanaman: ??? Monk/???
SarahRequiem: ??? Bard/Druid

Money for level 5 and a +1 weapon for free, 4 base classes, and full xp penalty 

also, templates/races count as a single class for this not both

I want this campaign to last to 10 levels so as long as most people are active I will keep this going.

Check my first post I've updated it.


----------



## Halford (Sep 15, 2008)

Ummm?  Should I feel slighted?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ryu and Chrysm sounds familiar, does BoF3 mean breath of fire by chance?
We gonna be throwin some crazy character melding into the mix? ;p


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes it does, 
possibly, but if so only one or two


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 15, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> Currently we have:
> 
> Ryfte: Maladas Morganwrath-Halfling PsionShaper/Monk/Wizard/Cerebremancer
> Vertexx69: Grabhar Firemane- Human Swordsage/Rogue/Warblade
> ...




I'm actually not class or race listed yet... I've been waiting a bit and messing around with ideas as I see what got submitted. 

Maladas Morganwrath-Halfling PsionShaper/Monk/Wizard/Cerebremancer belongs to someone else, heh.


----------



## bedford (Sep 15, 2008)

I would like to play either:
a half ogre (possibly with mineral warrior added) cleric3 /barbarian 5 

or ogre if ecl is low enough. I have seen it listed as both 5 and  6 so..
probably fighter/barbarian


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ryfte said:


> I'm actually not class or race listed yet... I've been waiting a bit and messing around with ideas as I see what got submitted.
> 
> Maladas Morganwrath-Halfling PsionShaper/Monk/Wizard/Cerebremancer belongs to someone else, heh.




My bad


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 15, 2008)

bedford said:


> I would like to play either:
> a half ogre (possibly with mineral warrior added) cleric3 /barbarian 5
> 
> or ogre if ecl is low enough. I have seen it listed as both 5 and  6 so..
> probably fighter/barbarian




The core rules put ogre at a total LA of +6 (LA+2 and 4 racial HD) which puts it out fo reach for this lvl 5 game even though its geshtalt.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm interested. Are there any house rules we should know about, particularly in regard to gestalt? I notice that dual progression PrC's are in, which usually aren't allowed in gestalt. Are multiclass XP penalties being used? That rule is often the first to go when liberal rules are applied. Right now I'm leaning towards a mystic or psychic theurge build with dips into Tome of Battle martial classes.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 15, 2008)

Im intrested.

I want to play War, a warforged Artificer/Paladin


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 15, 2008)

Update:
We have:
Kisuke_Kurosaki: War- Warforged Artificer//Paladin
Vertexx69: Grabhar Firemane- Human Swordsage/Rogue//Warblade
Halford: Maladas- Grey Elf PsionShaper/Monk//Wizard/Cerebremancer
Voidrazor: Bladeling Divine Minion of Sebek- Telepath (Psion) 5 // Master of Many Forms 1 / Survivor 1 / Fiend of Possession 1
arcanaman: ???- Monk/???
SarahRequiem: ???- Bard/Druid
bedford:unknown
Ryfte: unknown
KerlanRayne: unknown

I am starting when 3 people finish and will take a max of 6



@voidraiser there are multiclass XP penalties


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 15, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> @ KerlanRayne I've already submitted a Swordsage/Rogue @ post #28



Yes you did, but he is a two handed power attacker and I'm planning a tiny two weapon fighter. 







Vertexx69 said:


> The core rules put ogre at a total LA of +6 (LA+2 and 4 racial HD) which puts it out fo reach for this lvl 5 game even though its geshtalt.



Maybe not. He said the LA only takes up one side so you could have the racial HD take up the other side. He could be LA 2 / X 3 // HD 4 / Y 1.







hellrazor111 said:


> @voidraiser there are multiclass XP penalties



Ouch, that's going to hurt, especially in Gestalt. You never answered my question. Would you accept a Petal from MM3?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have my books with me so I can't check it out. If you have a link to it somewhere post it. But it will be another day or so till I can check my books.


----------



## Halford (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah yes Maladas was my submission and he is a Grey Elf, not a Halfling.

I actually was not aware that dual progression builds were typically not allowed for gestault, I'll take a look!


----------



## Halford (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah, yes I see its in unearthed Arcan, but not in the SRD.  Well dang, I guess I will rethink my build!


----------



## bedford (Sep 15, 2008)

so la takes up one side and monstrous hitdie the other? In that case I will make an urskan character, either fighter 1 or ad on some nasty template.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 16, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> He said the LA only takes up one side so you could have the racial HD take up the other side. He could be LA 2 / X 3 // HD 4 / Y 1.



But the geshtalt rules say that you can't have the same class type for both lvls of each HD, so you can't have LA / racial HD or Racial HD / Racial HD of the same source on the same lvl. Otherwise I could just have Swordsage / Swordsage X5 and be able to use lvl 5 manuevers.


----------



## Halford (Sep 16, 2008)

Right, I am thinking Psionic Trumpet Archon.  With Psion on ne side and Savage Species Trumpet Archon levels on the other.


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 16, 2008)

Never thought about racial levels with gestalts... doh!

That's scary stuff!


----------



## Halford (Sep 16, 2008)

/

Bwahahaha!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 16, 2008)

Halford said:


> Right, I am thinking Psionic Trumpet Archon.  With Psion on ne side and Savage Species Trumpet Archon levels on the other.




I'm going to have to say no to that one.


----------



## Halford (Sep 16, 2008)

No worries hellrazor, is it because of the specific combo, the use of a savage species progression, or did you not want celestials?  I was originally going to try a succubus wilder, but I remembered the no devils/demons caveat.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 16, 2008)

Halford said:


> No worries hellrazor, is it because of the specific combo, the use of a savage species progression, *or did you not want celestials*?  I was originally going to try a succubus wilder, but I remembered the no devils/demons caveat.




I though I had edited the post on that, sorry about that Halford


----------



## bedford (Sep 16, 2008)

so hellrazor111 do you allow la on one side and racial hitdice on the other? so I can play an urskan?


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 16, 2008)

Hellrazor, would you allow either a Bladeling (MM2) Mulhorandi Divine Minion or a Kaorti (FF) with the Fiend of Possession (also FF) PrC? Neither is a demon or devil, but I realize the concept is skirting kind of close. If it helps, the Kaorti version would actually have a CG or CN alignment.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have no problem with the Bladeling Divine Minion.


----------



## Halford (Sep 16, 2008)

No worries Hellrazor, I am sure I can come up with something its the array of choices thats the problem not the lack!


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 16, 2008)

OK so the full build I'd like to do is a Bladeling Divine Minion of Sebek Telepath (Psion) 5 // Master of Many Forms 1 / Survivor 1 / Fiend of Possession 1. I'm not really familiar with BoF beyond the Wikipedia plot synopsis. But I'm thinking that Sebek might have sent my character to investigate the dragon disappearances in the hope that his minion's direct involvement in the matter will help the Lord of Crocodiles expand his portfolio to cover dragons. Such a coup could then be parleyed into ascension from demigodhood to lesser or even greater godhood. 

My character's own motivation simply be to further Sebek's goals, not out of altuism, but the certainty that service to The Smiling Death is his (her?) best chance of gaining glory and power. He or she would do their best to appear genuinely concerned about the fate of the dragons themselves, but the minion's true nature would be noticible in subtle ways.


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, totally differnt idea... 

Nicki

Female, Human, Psion (nomad) 3 / Shadowmind 2 || Warblade 2 / Swordsage 3


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2008)

*New PC*

Is it too late to jump in?

Human (or silverbrow human) monk/fighter with major dragon blood line

I already play gestalt character and that is no problem, this would be my first heavy power gaming experience, so something NEW . I see references to existing world. Is there a thread with world info?

Maybe instead of fighter Swordsage


----------



## SarahRequiem (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been thinking about it and I decided against joining. I dont want to commit to a game at the moment. sorry.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 19, 2008)

Name: War
Race: Warforged. 
Class: Artificer 5 //Paladin 5
Variants: Racial Levels of Warforged Artificer and Paladin, No Spells Paladin

HP:70
AC:20

Fort:+8(4+4)
Ref:+3(1+3)
Will:+9(4+4+1)

STR:15
DEX:14
CON:18 (16+2)
INT:17
CHA:16 (18-2)
WIS:12 (14-2)

Crew: Paladin Mount(Warhorse Effigy):Travel, 

Homunculus(Packmate)(Improved to 6 HD)(Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot)(special: Flyer and store infusion), 

Benihime(Weapon Familiar)(+1 alchemy blade [armblade])(1-handed and Piercing benefits)(Cha:14, Wis:14, Int:10)(Powers: Alertness, Deliver Touch infusions, Share Infusions, Improved Evasion,                   )  

Feats: Adamantine Body, Improved Homunculus, Scribe Scroll, Brew Potion, Craft Wondrous Item, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Legendary Artisan,

Special: Imbue self, Tools of War, Artificer Knowledge, Artisan Bonus, Disable trap, item creation, Craft Weapon Familiar( Benihime) CR:100, Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Smite Construct, Durable Will, Repair Damage, Aura of Courage, Immunity to Stunning, Smite Evil 2/day, Turn Undead 6/day, Special Mount, W.F. racial traits,

Gear: 100 doses of alchemical items from Complete Scoundrel, Complete Adventurer, ECS, Player's Handbook, Magic of Eberron, Mwk Alchemy lab, Healer's Kit, W.F. repair kit, Holy symbol, Dagger, triple- weapon capsule retainer, Mwk. Artisan's tool kit, Adventure Gear, thieves' tools, all in packmate which has triple carrying capacity.

Skills:   Craft(Alchemy) +8, D.D. +8, Craft(Metalsmithing) +8, Heal +8, U.M.D. +8, Open Lock +8, Knowledge (Technology)+8,


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 19, 2008)

bedford said:


> so hellrazor111 do you allow la on one side and racial hitdice on the other? so I can play an urskan?




After a long thought, I'm gonna say no to that, sorry.



			
				SarahRequiem said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about it and I decided against joining. I dont want to commit to a game at the moment. sorry.




Its cool, I understand.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Human (or silverbrow human) monk/fighter with major dragon blood line
> 
> I already play gestalt character and that is no problem, this would be my first heavy power gaming experience, so something NEW . I see references to existing world. Is there a thread with world info?




The classes are ok, where can i find the silverbrow human though? And how major of a dragon bloodline? theres no thread but check my first post, Wiki has some stuff on it, you might find some stuff on dragon-tear.net, its a BoF fansite.



			
				Ryfte said:
			
		

> Okay, totally differnt idea...
> 
> Nicki
> 
> Female, Human, Psion (nomad) 3 / Shadowmind 2 || Warblade 2 / Swordsage 3




I have no problem with this.



			
				KerlanRayne said:
			
		

> You never answered my question. Would you accept a Petal from MM3




Sorry about that, I didn't have access to any of my books or pdfs. Ya, you can play it if you want to.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's the Petal from MM3. [SBLOCK=Petal]Petal
Tiny Fey
Hit Dice: 1d6+2 (5 hp)
Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), ﬂy 60 ft. (good)
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 5/cold iron, low-light vision
Abilities: -8 Str, +10 Dex, +4 Con, +4 Int, +8 Cha
Feats: Weapon Finesse*
Level Adjustment: +2 (cohort)[/SBLOCK]I was thinking a Petal LA +2 / Swashbuckler 3 // Rogue 3 / Swordsage 2. Would you allow the Craven feat from Heroes of Horror? It requires that you not be immune to fear and have sneak attack, in return you get a -2 to fear saves and +1 to sneak attack damage per character level.*


----------



## bedford (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok so how about my first sugestion. half ogre, mineral warrior, cleric 3 /barbarian of bear totem 5 ?


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2008)

*Here is dragon monk*

Marius Goldleaf                                                            
Gestalt F4/M5 major gold dragon bloodline                                            
18, 17, 16, 15, 14, 14                                                                                                
Stat    Score    Mod        
STR    16    (+3) (+1 from bloodline)
DEX    18    (+4)    (+1@4th)
CON    16    (+3)        
INT    14    (+2)        
WIS    18    (+4)        
CHA    14    (+2)        

BAB 5    
Saves 4 + Attribute
Fort: 4 +3 +1= 8
Ref: 4 +4 +1= 9
Will: 4 +4 +1= 9

to hit: 5 +4 = 9
Damage: 2d6+4

Base AC: 10 + 4(DEX) +4 (WIS) +1 (monk) +1 (feat)
AC: 20/flat 16/touch 16


```
Skill           Skills                                
           Total    Rnk    Stat    Msc    Stat    
Appraise                2    0    2    0    INT    
Autohypnosis    4    0    4    0    WIS    
Balance         9    3    4    2    DEX    
Climb          2    0    2    0    STR    
Concentration    3    0    3    0    CON    
Craft                2    0    2    0    INT    
Escape Artist    4    0    4    0    DEX    
Forgery       2    0    2    0    INT    
Heal            5    1    4    0    WIS    
Hide            4    0    4    0    DEX    
Jump           14    6    2    6    STR    
Knowledge(arcana)    10    8    2    0    INT
Knowledge(religion) 7    5    2    0    INT
Knowledge(nature)     4    3    1    0    INT
Listen         11    5    4    2    WIS
Move Silently    7    3    4    0    DEX    
Open Lock    4    0    4    0    DEX    
Ride             5    1    4    0    DEX
Search        5    3    2    0    INT
Sense Motive    10    4    4    2    WIS
Sleight of Hand    4    0    4    0    DEX
Spot           11    5    4    2    WIS    
Survival       4    0    4    0    WIS
Swim          2    0    2    0    STR    
Tumble        12    8    4    0    DEX    
Use Rope                4    0    4    0    DEX
Collector of stories              2                
 
Total        56                
Total available    56
```
 
[sblock=Feats]
Flaw: Shaky (-2 to ranged attacks)
Bonus: Luck of Heroes (+1 all saves) 1st level only

Human: Improved Nat Attack
1st: Improved Initiative                        
F1 Intuitive Attack

M2    Combat reflexes, Evasion                
BL1    +2 Sense Motive, Alertness

3rd    Knowledge Devotion, STR +1
M3    Still Mind    , Evasion
F2    Combat Expertise                        

4th Fire resistance 5
M4    Ki Strike (magic), slow fall                    
F3                                            
5th Gold dragon affinity +2
M5    Purity of Body                        
F4    Superior Unarmed Strike
[/sblock]

[sblock=Magic Items]
*Meteoric Dagger* 500 (assuming +1 weapon for free (2302), this one costs 2802)
Normal +1 dagger; 1 charge _returning_; 2 charges _flaming and reurning_; 3 charges _flaming, returning and blast 3d6 fire; REF DC 14 halves_

*Anklet of dislocation* 1400
Swift 2/day 10' teleport without error

*Boots of stomping *600
std, 3/day, 15' cone, REF DC 13 or prone and take 1d4 nonlethat dmg

*Healing belt* 750
std; +2 competence Heal; 3 charges/day; healing 1 charge 2d8 + 1d8/extra charge (max 4d8)

*Spellsink scarab* 2000
Immediate; 3 charges/day; reduces spell damage 1 charge 2d6 +1d6/extra charge

*Brute gauntlets *500
Swift 3 charges/day, morale bonus to STR, STR skills and damage; 1 charge +2; 2 charges +3; 3 charges +4

*Lenses of bright vision* 600
swift; 3/day; 1 min duration; 15' cone of light

*Vanisher cloak* 2500
std; 3 charges/day; 1 charge _invisibility _4rnds; 2 charges user and 1 ally invisible for 3 rnds; 3 charges user and 3 allies invisible for 1 rnd 
*Vest of resistance* 1000
+1 to all saves
Potion of enlarge x2 100
Potion of cure light wounds x2 100

Wanted:
Cobra straps 1400
Panther mask 2300
--------------------------
Total: 8850
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]
Marius was taken as slave from small borderland village. His family got him late in life and they were killed. Unknown to him, they took an orphan as they couldn't have children. They would eventualy thell him, but right now, he believes his roots are in borderlands. After grueling travel and smuggling he ended up as cannon fodder for arena combat.

Instead of dying however, he showed instinctive feel for combat and avoiding clumsy attacks of his more powerful opponents, he became known as lethal combatant with his cestus (battle glove). After several years of such life he was first defeated and then bought by an old man possibly <enter name of oriental empire> in origin who brought him to border keep at some baronet's manor where he was trained in more advanced techniques and learned in the ways of the dragon. There was a chapel devoted to learning (Deneir?). It is rumored that deep under the temple sleeps enormous gold wyrm that gave monks their knowledge. Also, legend has it that the empire will fall if baronet's keep is ever overrun (which it never was).
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 19, 2008)

Aside from history, description, and perhaps a few minor tweaks, my character is done.

Haereka, Minion of Sebek

```
Female NE Bladeling Divine Minion of Sebek Psion (Telepath) 5 // Master of Many Forms 1/ Survivor 1 / Fiend of Possession 1 (+2 LA)

Strength 14  +2
Dexterity 16 +3 (+2 Race)
Constitution 15 +2
Intelligence 18  +4 
Wisdom 14 +2
Charisma 18  +4 (+1 Levels)

Initiative +3
AC 17 (+3 Dex +4 Natural)
HP 

Fort +8 (6 base +2 Con)
Ref +9 (6 base +3 Dex)
Will +9 (7 base +2 Wis) 

Attack (melee) +2 (2 BAB +2 Str -2 Flaw)
Attack (ranged) +3 (2 BAB +3 Dex)

Feats:
Overchannel
Talented (Bonus)
Psionic Meditation
Extend Power

Flaw: Noncombatant
Flaw: [url=http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Wild,all]Wild[/url]


Skills: 
Bluff +11 (5 ranks +4 Cha +2 Circumstance)
Concentration +15 (8 ranks +2 Con +5 Competence)
Diplomacy +16 (8 ranks +4 Cha +4 Synergy) 
Disguise +13 (5 ranks +4 Cha +2 Synergy +2 Circumstance)
Hide 18 (8 ranks +3 Dex +5 Competence +2 Circumstance) or 19 (8 ranks +4 Int +5 Competence +2 Circumstance)
Know: Arcana +10 (6 ranks +4 Int)
Sense Motive 7 (5 ranks +2 Wis)
Spot 9 (5 ranks +2 Wis +2 Circumstance)
```

[sblock=Abilities]Bladeling
*Razor Storm (Ex):* Once per day, a bladeling can expel shrapnel-like bits of its skin in a 15' cone, dealing 2d6 points of piercing damageto any creature in the area. A Reflex save (DC 10) halves the damage. After this attack, the bladeling's natural armor bonus drops to +2 for 24 hours.
*Immunities (Ex):* A bladeling takes no damage form acid, and is immune to rust despite its metallic hide.
*Resistances (Ex):* Cold resistance 5, fire resistance 5, DR 5/magic bludgeoning.
*Outsider Traits:* A bladeling has darkvision (60' range). It cannot be raised or resurrected.

Psion (Telepath)
*Telepathic Communication (Su):* You gain the supernatural ability telepathy from page 316 of the Monster Manual. You can communicate telepathically with any other creature that has a language within 5 feet per manifester level. You can address multiple creatures at once telepathically, although maintaining telepathic conversation with more than one creature at a time is just as difficult as simultaneously speaking and listening to multiple people at the same time. This replaces the Psion bonus feat at 5th level.

Divine Minion
*Fast Wild Shape (Su):* A divine minion can wild shape as an 11th-level druid into one or more animal forms that depend on the deity it serves (crocodile). The divine minion can use this ability at will, can change form as a free action, and can spend time in animal form indefinitely. They prefer to keep their shapechanging abilities secret so that they can use them to surprise their enemies in combat. Unlike a druid, minions can use this ability even if they're wearing metal armor.
*Fear Immunity (Su):* Divine minions are immune to fear effects.

Master of Many Forms
*Shifter's Speech (Ex):* Haereka maintains her ability to speak normally regardless of the form she takes. Furthermore, she can communicate with other creatures of the same kind while in wild shape , as long as such creatures are normally capable of communicating with each other using natural methods.
*Improved Wild Shape (Su):* Haereka can assume humanoid forms when she uses wild shape.

Survivor
*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Haerka retains her Dexterity bonus to AC even if she is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, she still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.  

Fiend of Possession
*Ethereal Form(Su):* Become Ethereal at will as if casting Etherealness
(6th caster level). Possessing an object or creature effectively ends a use
of this ability, so time spent in another body or object doesn't count
against the duration of this ability.
*Hide Presence(Ex):* When possessing an object or creature a FoP can
hide it's presence by making a special hide check, DC equals DC of spell[+4
bonus if FoP isn't controlling the object or creature. A successful check
allows the FoP to avoid virtually anything that would betray it's presence
in the possessed creature or object. Thus it can pass through a magic circle
against evil, enter a temple warded by a forbiddance, or escape detect via
detect evil. When possessing a creature a FoP can make this hide check to
protect the possessed creature from the full effects of alignment based
spells such as holy smite. If the fiend makes a successful hide check, then
the possessed creatures takes damage appropriate to it's actual alignment,
but if the check fails the creature is affected as if it were the fiend.
   * Possess Object(Su): Possess item from Tiny to Huge size,
unattended nonmagical items are automatically possessed, magic items and
attended items receive a save [DC15]. A FoP becomes part of the object it
possesses, so it is no longer ethereal. The FoP is aware of what is going on
around the object, it can see and hear up to 60 feet away. In any round in
which it takes no other action [such as using a spell-like ability], it
extends it's senses to twice it's normal range [120]. The fiend is
vulnerable to spells that specifically affect outsiders or creatures or the
fiends alignment such as holy word, holy smite etc, and is affected by
mind-affecting spells but not physical attacks. Harming the object does not
harm the fiend, although if the object is destroyed, the FoP is forced back
into it's ethereal form. When possessing an object a FoP can use any ability
it has that requires no physical action, such as using a spell-like ability
or telepathy. It can't cast spells, attack physically, or perform any other
physical action, until it reaches a high enough level to make the possessed
object perform these tasks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Powers]
PP: 35
1st Vigor, Psionic Charm, Mindlink, Psionic Grease
2nd Read Thoughts, Psionic Suggestion, Skill Knowledge, Crystal Storm
3rd Energy Wall, Time Hop[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Tunic of Steady Spellcasting (CAdv) 2,500
Cloak of Elvenkind 2,500
Light Crossbow +1
Masterwork Quarterstaff 300
Masterwork Courtier's outfit 130 (+2 Bluff)
Masterwork Lenses 50 (+2 Spot)
Masterwork Hide Kit 50
10 Disguise Kits 500
5 days rations
100' silk rope 20[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 20, 2008)

Petals... lol... they're sooo broken for +2LA, heh. The stat mods are nuts.

Hmmm... Kerlan is going the general route I was... 

Pondering playing one of my older characters... trying it out in gestalt...


----------



## Halford (Sep 20, 2008)

Okay my current plan is a venerable Grey Elf Psion/Ghost.  Since ghost is a level adjustment of 5 with no racial hit die it should be doable.

I wanted to check this was okay before posting as I'd hate to sick him on a DM who is not prepared to deal with him!


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 20, 2008)

What is our actual starting XP?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 21, 2008)

KerlanRayne said:


> Here's the Petal from MM3. [sblock=Petal]Petal
> Tiny Fey
> Hit Dice: 1d6+2 (5 hp)
> Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), ﬂy 60 ft. (good)
> ...



*
pft...and people say thri kreen is broken. 

On another note, are people going to start submitting actual characters to create a party, or is this just an exercise in statistical mathturbation? Can we stop posting endless concepts and start getting toons together that can function as a survivable party? I don't think this is going to be an arena type campaign so 4 swordsages aren't really needed.*


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 22, 2008)

Halford said:
			
		

> Okay my current plan is a venerable Grey Elf Psion/Ghost. Since ghost is a level adjustment of 5 with no racial hit die it should be doable.
> 
> I wanted to check this was okay before posting as I'd hate to sick him on a DM who is not prepared to deal with him!



Incorporeals...I'm going to have to say no to to the ghost.


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 22, 2008)

Leandra Blackbow, Nighthuntress of the Roofguard, Twilight Guardian of Io'Lokar

[sblock=Leandra Blackbow]
Chaotic Good, Female, Half-Drow
Ranger 5 || Scout 5
Devotee of Vandria Gilmadrith

Experience: ???
[sblock=Character Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics][sblock=Stats]
*Attributes* - 40pt buy
Str: 15/+2 (15)
Dex: 20/+5 (18 +2gear)
Con: 14/+2 (14)
Int: 16/+3 (16)
Wis: 18/+4 (17 +1lvl4)
Cha: 14/+2 (14)

*Secondary Stats*
HP: 5d8+10(con) = Hit point roll (8 1d8 1d8 1d8 1d8 10=48) = 48hp
Normal AC: 19 (+5dex, +4armor)
Touch AC: 15 (+5dex, +4armor)
Flatfooted AC: 14 (+4armor)
Init: +5
BaB/Grapple: +5
Move: 30', (base 30', light armor, light load)
Saves:
+7 Fort [5](+2con)
+9 Refx [4](+5dex)
+5 Will [1](+4wis)
Languages: Common, Elvish, Halfling, Gnomish, Dwarvish, Draconic, Sylvan, Orc, Giant

*Combat Stats*
• Attack: BaB +5, Str +2, Dex +5, Enchanted Bow +1
• Damage: Strength +2, Enchanted Bow +1
• Conditional: Point Blank Shot

+11 ranged, Baelras, 1d8+3, 20/x3, 110' (standard)
+9/+9 ranged, Baelras, 1d8+3, 20/x3, 110' (rapid shot - full)
[/sblock][sblock=Skills/Feats/Flaws/Traits]
*Skills*
+12 Balance [5](+5dex+2tumble)
+13 Climb [8](+5dex)
+11 Craft (bowyer) [8](+3int)
+11 Gather Information [7](+2cha+2race)
+13 Hide [8](+5dex)
+15 Jump [8](+5dex+2tumble)
+13 Listen [8](+4wis+1race)*(+2alertness)
+13 Move Silently [8](+5dex)
+10 Open Lock [5](+5dex)
+04 Search [0](+3int+1race)
N/a Speak Language [4]
+13 Spot [8](+4wis+1race)*(+3companion)*(+2alertness)*(-1daylight)
+07 Survival [3](+4wis)
+15 Tumble [8](+5dex+2jump)

Feats
• Precise Shot (lvl 1)
• Point Blank Shot (lvl 3)
----------------------------
• Swift Hunter (scout - lvl 4)
----------------------------
• Track (ranger 1 - lvl 1
• Rapidshot (ranger 2 - lvl 2)
• Endurance (ranger 3 - lvl 3)

Traits
• Nightsighted: Your eyes are sharper in darkness but daylight bothers them. You gain +10' distance to your darvision but take a -1 penalty on Spot checks in bright light.[/sblock][sblock=Race/Class]*Half-Drow*
• Medium size.
• A half-elf’s base land speed is 30 feet.
• Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
• Low-light vision.
• Darkvision 70' (60' + 10' trait)
• +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. A half-elf does not have the elf’s ability to notice secret doors simply by passing near them.
• +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks: Half-elves get along naturally with all people. This bonus may not apply in situations or settings where half-elves are viewed with distrust.
• Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf. Half-elves, for example, are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect elves as their elf ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by elves.
• Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
• Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass half-elf takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing, her highest-level class does not count.

[sblock=Ranger 5]Urban ACF Info
• Gestalted Stats: 5d8 HD +5BaB, +5 Fort, +4 Ref, +1 Will
• Skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex).
• 6+int modifier skill pts. per level and 4x at 1st level
• Proficient with all simple weapons and martial weapons as well as light armor and all shields except tower shields.
• Favored Enemies:
•• +6 Arcane Hunter (Comp Mage pg. 32): Replaces normal 1st favored enemy with enemies that cast arcane spells or have arcane spell-like abilities
•• +2 Undead
•• +2 Constructs
• Bonus Feat (lvl 1): Track
• Combat Style (Archery - bonus feat lvl 2): Rapid Shot
• Bonus Feat (lvl 3): Endurance
• Urban ACF: Voice of the City; Ranger 1; Replaces Wild Empathy
[sblock=details]Communicate/understand by using a combination of body language, tone, and expression with those who do not speak your language. Simple concepts (few words concepts such as "Help!" or "Drop your weapon!") can be conveyed automatically. More complex concepts require a d20 + class level + Wis mod (understanding) or Cha mod (communicating). Roll each only once per conversation. On a failure you cannot try to communicate with that specific individual via this ability until you have gained a level. (Note: it is possible, by succeeding one roll but failing the other, to hold a conversation where you can understand the other speaker but they cannot understand you, or vice-versa.)

The DC of the roll depends on creature type and how closely the individual's language is related to any of your own. The ability works most effectively with other humanoids. In this case, if the individual's language uses the same alphabet as any language she knows, the DC is 20. If it does not, the DC is 30. (See Speak Language, PH 82, for this information.) These DCs increase by 5 if the speaker is a fey, giant, or monstrous humanoid; they increase by 10 if the speaker is an elemental. If the other individual is of any other creature type, she cannot communicate via this ability.

If the speaker is deliberately trying to make himself understood, the voice of the city gains a +2 circumstance bonus on this roll. If she is attempting to interpret his speech from outside normal conversational distance (such as eavesdropping), she takes a -4 penalty on this roll.

In addition, she gains Speak Language as a class skill.[/sblock]

• Urban Companion (City Scape Web Enhancement): Replaces the standard Animal Companion
•• Gain a "familiar" just as a sorcerer would with the following exceptions
••• He does not lose xp if her urban companion is slain and may acquire a new one in 24 hours.
••• Total hit points are 3/4 the characters hit points rather than half as per a normal familiar.
••• The urban companion can speak with other animals of it's kind when she has an effective master level of 1st rather than 7th.
••• When you reach an effective master level of 7th you can speak with animals of your companions kind as per _speak with animals_. This is a supernatural ability that functions constantly and it requires only a free action to reactivate it if somehow dispelled.
•• *Familiar Info*
••• Owl
• Divine Spellcasting
•• 1st (0+1): Arrow Mind (threaten area with bow & no AoO's using bow in melee; immediate; 1min/level)[/sblock]
[sblock=Scout 5]
• Proficient with all simple weapons, handaxe, throwing axe, short sword, shortbow, and light armor.
• Skills (8+int/lvl): Balance, Climb, Craft, Disable Device, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Know(dungeoneering), Know(geography), Know(nature), Listen, Move Silently, Ride, Search, Sense Motive, Speak Language, Spot, Survival, Swim, Tumble, and Use Rope
• Skirmish (+3d6, +2AC): Move 10' and then gain +3d6 on attacks and +2 AC
• Battle Fortitude (+1): Gain a bonus on initiative and Fort saves
• Trapfinding
• Uncanny Dodge
• Fast Movement +10'
• Trackless Step
• Bonus Feat (Swift Hunter)
• Evasion[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Personal Information]*Description* 4'11"; 87 lbs.
Leandra's features are very similar to her father's and many have remarked upon it saying, "If you have seen one you've seen the other but they are as dusk and twilight!" Her skin, unlike her fathers, is that of a typical high elf or human, a pale peach-flesh color. Her skin is pale despite her many years as she remains covered in the sun and goes out during the evenings for the most part. Her eyes are a dark violet hue, identical to her father’s, and are quick and inquisitive, always moving and scanning her surroundings.

Leandra’s petite form starts at the ground with fine high black boots of layered leather snugly wrapped around her petite feet and ankles. The boots reach up past her knees and are securely attached with leather straps that snap to her battle harness. Her battle harness has her quiver securely fastened at her right hip and a cylindrical stock of duskwood in an ornate sheath at her opposite hip. Her padded armor is seemingly made from shadow and if you look at it long enough it appears. 

*Background*

*Heart’s Window *
The petite half-elven lass stepped into the small workshop, her senses assaulted by the smells of different woods as they were carried to her from the warm air pushing forth from deeper within the building. Without a sound the young she stepped carefully through the shadows, completely hidden in the shadowy illumination of the small display area of the front shop. Silence lay across the building keeping company with the wood dust and shavings on the floors and other surfaces everywhere. A shifting orange light flickered from a room deeper in the building and a crackling sound suddenly shattered the silence. Freezing at the sudden popping sound with the slightest movement and a blur the figure draped in shadow held an exquisite longbow knocked with an icy pale blue arrow held at the ready.

Covering the distance to the doorway ahead in a mere blink of the eyes the young elvish woman stood with breath held. On the edge of the doorway she slowly and carefully peered into the smaller chamber before her without the slightest twitch of breath disturbing her observations. A small tug lifted the sides of her narrow mouth into a slight smile and her normally unconcerned eyes and face appeared to soften as they fell upon the elderly human asleep before a small fireplace in the small room. The aged man rested comfortably, silvery white hair cascading across the arms of an intricately crafted chair with sweeping curves and branches of wood that stretched far above into the upper rafters of the room making the elderly gentleman look even smaller and more like a child. With complete silence and uncharacteristic gentleness Leandra gently placed the blanket which had slipped to the floor between the chair and the hearth around his slumbering form. _Rest well father… I shall come visit again at daybreak…_, with even more care the slight half-elf vanished the way she had come, leaving no trace of her passage and just a slight fading memory in her fathers’ subconscious dreams.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Blood’s Morning*
The crowd gathered around the small hillside on the east edge of the broadwall Kalan Ta'Vareia-Jungerson at the head of the group. His large well muscled frame slouched and despite his lack of tears the <---> A small half-elven girl walked beside Kalan gripping his breeches and strong hand as the tears streamed from her dark violet eyes. As the young man and small girl continued towards the center stone projecting two spans above the tallest man amongst the crowd the rest of the group stopped at the edges of the stone half-ring.  Marble stones set in a large ring with inner rings getting progressively smaller until finally at the center of the stones a diaphanous figure stood gazing back at the onlookers. Stray beams of morning light Alari’Ta’Vareia of the Black Guardians image spun above the flat stone set in the grassy ground on the slight rise in the center of a widening ring of smaller stones. 

•	Funeral of her mother full drow; Second High Priestess of Io’Lokar of the Silver Flame and Sergeant Master of the Black Guardians, a city serving organization devoted to the protection of Io’Lokar and the promotion of the dragon prophecy.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hand of Shadow*
The dance across the rooftops went on as her feet barely caressed the tiles of the building she moved across. Behind her and to her sides the rest of the team rushed towards their goal as well with an urgency born of need and skill gained from long hours of intense and purposeful training. 

• Leandra Blackbow works the nightshift of the Roofwalkers, small patrol groups of elite city guard that move across the rooftops, typically during the night shift (although sometimes during the day as well). An expert in stealth and scouting skills she has a long time familiarity with the city. Very few problems have occurred with city inhabitants but there is the "foreign" element, travelers, and of course the additional outside influence of evil dragonkind.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Shining Pearls* ; Saving Pearl (an autistic child; gifted with foresight; cared for by the Silver Flame now)>

• Unfocused and truly a wanderer of Io'Lokar, Leandra spent time all across the city. Perched high up in the balconies of the temple of the silver flame she learned the basics of their beliefs. Welcoming her in the clergy of the silver flame knew she would be a force for good. Spending time training with them she gained an even greater understanding for the silver flame and strengthened her martial spirit even further. Even today she answers to the flame and goes out of her way to assist the church whenever needed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Dark Sewer Path’s*< Bitter angry time after her mother’s death spent with some of the less “nice” people hiding in the city shadows… Arthur Tiping Marlett (small time fence; only still acceptable due to his truly harmless nature and unusual streak of goodness… for a fence)>
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Bright Ring*<Recovery from the depths; Sheer stubborn refusal to give up and slowly making each day matter>
<end of breakouts; more details to flesh into above story>


• Kalan, Leandra’s human father, is a skilled wood craftsman both in simple carpentry as well as finishing and stylistic work. He is at the end of his life span and will likely pass away in the next few years of natural causes. He is at peace with this and is looking forward to his next journey. In his younger years he did most of the more intricate woodwork around the official government city buildings.
• Leandra had little interest in her father's trade and spent her childhood running the Io'Lokar streets, alleys, and rooftops. The *Roofwalkers*, small patrol groups of elite guards travelled the upper paths and she was their token mascot from an early age. She would often play tag with them, running through the upper paths and trying to remain hidden from them or in turn locate them. As it was a skill needed for the Roofwalkers they considered it both great training for the young girl and good practice for themselves.

• Between the church and her city wandering, especially with the Roofwalkers, she spent time in arcane quarters as well. Her father, quite proud of her obvious interest in so many truly iconic elvish pursuits, arranged for training in the mystic arts. Leandra was tutored by a militant arcanist which caught her interest as her father had known it would and she took to the studies with great relish. This wasn't a long pursuit however, and she soon returned to the rooftops and alleys she loved so much.

*Personality*
Leandra is, more than anything, the calm felt just after dusk and before dawn. Running across the high roads gives her the greatest sense of well being and eases her soul. She sees her mother’s touch in much of the city and spends hours on end atop the peak of the temple of the Silver Flame to gaze out over the city reaches to where she knows her mothers shrine rests in the center of the rings of her fallen column. Early in her life she had a graft added to completely remove her need for sleep allowing her to dance the city ways day or night and perpetually guard the metropolis she loves so well. She loves the city and its’ surroundings and defends them with a relentless sense of duty and complete love for all of it from one end to the other. In fact, she does so with little regard for self, pushing beyond her limits every so often. She is an easy going young half elf on the surface and maintains her stresses within herself for the most part only letting it out when dealing with threats to Io’Lokar.

Baker; Taran Baras; Wife - Helen; Selena (14 year old daughter); John (9 year old son)
• Leandra is almost always on the bakers step at the first waft of the initial loaves of bread.

Record Keeper of the Silver Flame; Archives Maintainer; Arduna Blanchett; 
• Leandra likes to sit and wander along with Arduna as she spins tales from the archives and tells stories of the youth of Io’Lokar.

Alari’Ta’Vareia; Dead; Leandra’s Mother
• Remains rest in a shrine in a small garden on the east parapet of the city.

<need more here> [/sblock]
[sblock=Gear 9,000]Malro* (worn, weapon harness, back, 350gp/4wt)
Baelas* (worn, weapon harness, shoulder/carried, 2243gp/1.5wt)

Bracers of Dexterity +2 (worn, wrists/arms, 4000gp/0.25wt)

Double Quiver (2gp, 6lbs.)
• Arrows (40)

Belt Pouch (worn, weapon harness, waist, 1gp/0.25wt)
• Flint and Steel (1gp/0wt)
• 2 pp, 7gp, 11sp, 10cp (28.2gp/--wt)

Backpack (worn, weapon harness, 2gp/.25wt)
• Winter Blanket (0.5gp/0.75wt)
• Bedroll (0.1gp/1.25wt)
• Waterskin (1gp/1wt)
• Tent (10gp/5wt)
• Arrows (80) (4gp, 12wt.)

Weight Carried: 21.88 lbs
Carrying Capacity: 43.5/87/131.25

[sblock=Baelas (Guardian Bow)]• Composite Longbow (small): 34gp. (crafted)
• +2 Mighty: +67gp. (crafted)
• Darkwood: +30gp.
• Masterwork: +100gp. (crafted, 300gp.)
• +1 Enchantment Bonus: +2,000gp.[/sblock][sblock=Malro (War Walker)]• Greatsword (small): 50gp.
• Masterwork: +300gp.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Issef the Silent]
Owl
Size/Type: Tiny Magical Beast
Hit Dice: ???hp (3/4 * ???(Leandra's HP))
Initiative: +3
Speed: 	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 40 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 18 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural, +1 master level), touch 16, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple: +
Attack: Talons +21 melee (1d4-3)
Full Attack: Talons +21 melee (1d4-3)
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Qualities: Low-light vision
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +18, Will +12
Abilities: Str 4, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +18 (8masterRanks+8racial+2wis), Hide +19 (8masterRanks,+8size,+3dex) Move Silently +25 (8masterRanks,+14race,+3dex), Spot +10*+18 (8masterRanks+2wis*+8shadows)
Feats: Alertness, Weapon FinesseB
Environment: Temperate forests
Organization: Solitary
Challenge Rating: ¼
Alignment: Always neutral
Advancement: 2 HD (Small)

The statistics presented here describe nocturnal birds of prey from 1 to 2 feet long, with wingspans up to 6 feet. They combine both talons into a single attack.

Combat
Owls swoop quietly down onto prey, attacking with their powerful talons.

Skills: Owls have a +8 racial bonus on Listen checks and a +14 racial bonus on Move Silently checks. *They have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks in areas of shadowy illumination. 

Alertness (Ex): While a familiar is within arm’s reach, the master gains the Alertness feat.

Improved Evasion (Ex): When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex saving throw for half damage, a familiar takes no damage if it makes a successful saving throw and half damage even if the saving throw fails.
Share Spells

At the master’s option, he may have any spell (but not any spell-like ability) he casts on himself also affect his familiar. The familiar must be within 5 feet at the time of casting to receive the benefit.

If the spell or effect has a duration other than instantaneous, it stops affecting the familiar if it moves farther than 5 feet away and will not affect the familiar again even if it returns to the master before the duration expires. Additionally, the master may cast a spell with a target of "You" on his familiar (as a touch range spell) instead of on himself. A master and his familiar can share spells even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the familiar’s type (magical beast).

Empathic Link (Su)

The master has an empathic link with his familiar out to a distance of up to 1 mile. The master cannot see through the familiar’s eyes, but they can communicate empathically. Because of the limited nature of the link, only general emotional content can be communicated. Because of this empathic link, the master has the same connection to an item or place that his familiar does.

Deliver Touch Spells (Su)
If the master is 3rd level or higher, a familiar can deliver touch spells for him. If the master and the familiar are in contact at the time the master casts a touch spell, he can designate his familiar as the "toucher." The familiar can then deliver the touch spell just as the master could. As usual, if the master casts another spell before the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates.
Speak with Master (Ex)

If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.[/sblock]
[sblock=Useful Common Spells]
[sblock=Ranger Spell List]
Dragon Magic - Primal Spells
CMage - Near Horizon (2nd; swift; VS; no range increments)
Guardian Spirit (3rd; MoI)

*First Level*
Accelerated Movement - (1round/level) Balance, Climb, Hide, Move Silently and Tumble checks can be made without penalty at your full movement rate (but not while running).

Arrow Mind (1min/level)*****
Bloodhound
Branch to Branch
Camouflage
Climb Walls - +20 on Climb checks (1 min/level)
Dawn
Deep Breath
Detect Favored Enemy (10min/level)
Easy Trail
Guided Shot (1round)
Hawkeye (10min/level) - +5 spot & +50% range
Healing Lorecall
Hunter's Mercy 
Instant Search (1round)
Lightfoot (1round)
Living Prints (1hour/level)
Low-Light Vision (1hour/level)
Scent (10min/level) - Scent ability
Surefoot (10min/level) +10 competence bonus on Balance, Climb, Jump and Tumble checks and you don't lose your Dex bonus to AC when balancing or climbing.
Vine Strike
Wings of the Sea

*Second Level*
Balancing Lorecall
Easy Climb (10min/level)
Haste (swift)
Listening Lorecall (10 min/level)
Tremorsense
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got a bit of cleanup and editing to do but there's most of the character.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 22, 2008)

Vertexx69 said:


> pft...and people say thri kreen is broken.
> 
> On another note, are people going to start submitting actual characters to create a party, or is this just an exercise in statistical mathturbation? Can we stop posting endless concepts and start getting toons together that can function as a survivable party? I don't think this is going to be an arena type campaign so 4 swordsages aren't really needed.



Three characters have been posted so far. Two seem to be pretty much front line fighter types. Mine is a mix of stealth, face, and blaster. IMO, what we need most is a healer. But a battlefield control mage and rogue that can actually find traps
would be very helpful.

Edit: Heh, looks like Ryfte ninja'd me. Trapfinding is covered. And I think I'll change a couple power choices to do more battlefield control and avoid the unnecessary blaster role.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 22, 2008)

Voidrazor said:


> Three characters have been posted so far. Two seem to be pretty much front line fighter types. Mine is a mix of stealth, face, and blaster. IMO, what we need most is a healer. But a battlefield control mage and rogue that can actually find traps
> would be very helpful.



Well I do have +10 to Search & Disable Device with my 3 lvls of rogue, for lvl 5 I don't think thats too bad.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 22, 2008)

Doh, I'm sorry Vertexx. I didn't realize you had already posted your char like a hundred posts ago. +10 disable sounds fine to me.

Anyone want to make a cleric?


----------



## Ryfte (Sep 22, 2008)

Voidrazor said:


> Doh, I'm sorry Vertexx. I didn't realize you had already posted your char like a hundred posts ago. +10 disable sounds fine to me.




Heh, it also means I can refocus Leandra a bit as she was initially created and ditch some skills for others.


----------



## Halford (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=The Late Alariass Karamon]
Necropolitan Grey Elf
Age 372
Psion 5/Archivist 5
Str 8, Dex 12, Con -, Int 24, Wis 20, Cha 18 (Venerable +3 mental, -6 physical; Grey Elf + 2 Int & Dex, - 2 Con & Str)
HP: 5d12 + 8

BAB/Grapple: 2/1

Saves: 6/2/11 (+2 Fort for Psicrystal)

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Psionic Body, Psicrystal Affinity (Heroic), Boost Construct (Flaw Noncombatant), Overchannel, Psychic Meditation, Talented

Skills: Total ranks = 81
Concentration 8 Total = 8
Craft Sculpture 8 Total = 15
Decipher Script = 3 Total = 12
Knowledge Arcana 8 Total = 21
Knowledge Architecture and Engineering 1 Total = 8
Knowledge Dungeoneering 8 = Total 15
Knowledge Geography 1 Total = 8
Knowledge Nature 8 Total = 15
Knowledge Nobility 1 Total = 8
Knowledge Religion 8 Total = 15
Knowledge Psionics 8 Total = 17
Spellcraft 8 Total = 17
Psicraft 8 Total = 17
Use Psionic Device 8 Total = 12
Collector of Stories Skill Trick (costs 2 skill points)

Powers Known
Energy Ray
Call to Mind
Crystal Shard
Minor Creation
Vigor
Astral Construct
Ego Whip
Share Pain
Energy Bolt
Energy Burst

Spells Known





Magic Items:
Hat of Disguise 1,800gp
Necropolitan Ritual 3,000gp
[/sblock]


----------



## bedford (Sep 23, 2008)

So what about my character? would a half ogre mineral warrior cleric 3/barbarian of beartotem 5 be ok. I could also make him a barbarian 3 cleric 5 to suit the adventuring party better.

something like this:

Gestalt. half ogre 1, mineral warrior 1 barbarian of bear totem 3/cleric 5 of strength and possibly war domain
18, 17, 16, 15, 14, 14

STR 26 (+8)
DEX 13 (+1) 
CON 24 (+7)(+1@4th)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 10(+0)

BAB 5

to hit: BAB 5+8
Grapple:  21




Damage great axe 3d6+12
grapple 1d6+1d8+12 (spiked armor)

feats


human heritage
power attack

bonus feats
toughness
improved grapple


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, so in the spirit of the Breath of Fire franchise (and since everyone else is getting whacky with the character builds), Grabhar is now representing the winged humans that have made an appearance in all 5 games. Taking on the roll of flying lancer for the group.

For those about to rock we salute you!

Half ogre is only a +2 LA so build away with 5 lvls of cleric bud.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2008)

*Starting*

When do we start? I'll format character sheet to be little bit more readable and add history...


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry for the late post. I have 3 projects due friday so I will be Saturday of Sunday before I can start/finish the IC.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 28, 2008)

BREATH OF FIRE III Map

this is a link to the map of the world with locations marked


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 28, 2008)

Karamon, you would most likely originate from Sin city b/c it would be the only place where someone would become a Necropolitan

War and Marius Goldleaf would most likely originate the Duana Mine area b/c, War-the articifer would be most useful and there are lots of monsters that are evil 
Marius- this is where almost all dragons come from

Haereka, you would have been summoned/converted/created from the Angel Tower area b/c this is an ancient summoning place

Grabhar, you come from around Wyndia b/c the winged humans are only born here

Leandra, you would most likely originate from Sin City,  or Urkan Tapa b/c Urkan Tapa is a holy city, and any creature is welcome into Sin City

This is 6 so all other players ideas will be backups.

Edit:Oh and due to the close proximity that some of you have to each other if you want your pc's can know each other already, thats perfectly acceptable.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 28, 2008)

the IC is up now http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/241904-death-dragons-ic.html#post4485489


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 28, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> Grabhar, you come from around Wyndia b/c the winged humans are only born here



I was thinking that Grabhar would come from the wilderness around either  Duana Mines or Sin City since hes feral. Something along the lines of a Wyndian patrol lost in the wild degenerated over the generations into a more primitive form, or maybe a subrace that dwell in the extensive catacombs beneath Wyndia castle?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmmm, either place is ok. I didn't say that you were born in Wyndia though because of being feral, its just that region. the arena and the plant fall into the Wyndia region. But I'm ok with either of you ideas.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 28, 2008)

[sblock=@ hellrazor111]McNeil village to Mt. Zublo is a huge area to be starting in, did you mean Mt. Mynerg just to the southeast of the village? ;p I know BofIII really well.

On another note, can lycanthropy be transmitted to monstrous humanoids in your world?

And lastly, you may want to change the title of this thread to OOC from recruiting [/sblock][sblock=@voidrazor]What do you think about Haereka and Grabhar traveling together since they are both on roughly the same mission and share similar philisophical outlooks (both evil)?[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 28, 2008)

[sblock=Vertexx69]Sure. The only caveat is that Haereka would elicit a promise from Grabhar not to reveal her presence when they first meet the others. She will explain that there may be an advantage to had if they appear to neither know each other, nor get along. Haereka is telepathic, so there should be little danger of feigned animosity accidently provoking an actual rivalry.[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Rg*

Can we get dedicated Rogue Gallery? So we can have all chars in same place for easy reference and leveling?

Marius is mostly finished (I selected items and added bloodline details)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 2, 2008)

Calling hellrazor, ryfte and kasuki. We're waiting on you folks in the IC thread.

@ nuerotic - your monk should be getting a stat bonus from his bloodline since he has 5 HD right?

@ Kasuki - war gets a stat bump at 4th HD (i'd suggest evening out one of your odds stats)


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monk stats*

I already edited it, but thanks.

I have a question: I noted that anklet of translocation and boots both have location: feet. By the rules that means they cannot be used on the same person. But I feel it should be possible. It would seem that it is same as making trowsers of jumping (legs) and being unable to wear magical boots.

If it is impossible, I'll find similar translocating item that can be used with the boots


In combat I'll describe movements and body postures resembling a dragon (think Bruce Lee "dragon sweeps his tail")


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for Kasuki, he only has dial-up which is too slow for enworld. He can only go to the library or my house to update, and due to some minor problems, he is not allowed to be at my house for a while. I will do some stuff with you but will wait for him before adding meat to the story.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 3, 2008)

*Knowing War*

I'd say Marius at least heard of War warforged not being very common. Especialy in uncivilized reaches of the northern mountains. I'd say he came to the temple more then once to study in peace, to peruse temple library and maybe to make some items for temple residents.

As Marius is somewhat known there for his bloodline and looks strange with his yellow eyes, he might have caught War's eye occasionaly.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 3, 2008)

@ hellrazor - You might want to get kasuki to write down what he wants to say on paper or in an email, and then you can log in as kasuki and post it to save time  If you see him in real life that is.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2008)

*Questions*

I'd like to take PrC Initiate of Draconic mysteries.

Since it has power attack as prerequisite and Marius gets Power attack as part of his blood line later, could I at that time select another related feat (such as flying leap attack or some other)

Also, the class gets evasion which Marius already has thanks to his monk levels. Would it be possible to get improved evasion instead (as would rogue that multiclasses as barbarian or vice versa). And later instead of improved evasion get something related...

I can afford to 'waste' one feat since this is fighter gestalt, but I wouldn't like to repeat evasion and improved evasion which usualy have comment along the lines of "if character already has evasion form some other source he gains improved evasion instead" or some such...I don't know why it isn't included in this book. Maybe it's 3.5 thing? Do I remember such comments from 3.0 books?

The class fits Marius, but as this is to be fairly power-game oriented game, wasting more then one feature seems non-optimal.

[sblock=For DM]
Could Marius be poylmorphed and memory shaped gold dragon? Such that he would have sudden insights into his past or some other non-mechanic flavor; or even game effective such as he failes his dragonfear save and is suddenly overcome with memories so he is not shaken, but dazed for few rounds...

At 20th level he would become a dragon again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you are thinking of Uncanny Dodge Neurotic, you never gain Improved Evasion by simply getting two classes with evasion - if you did two level of rogue two levels of monk would be amazing.  Improved Evasion is only available as a high level class ability for rogues and through some prestiege classes, standard barbarians never get evasion.

Uncanny Dodge is the ability that commonly grants Improved Uncanny Dodge if acquired twice, and its power level is far less than Improved Evasion.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 7, 2008)

*Uncanny dodge*

Indeed, I am. Hereby I humbly apologize for not checking instead of writing from memory.

Another question (and I know this is highly irregular  )
I finally got some time to scour Magic Items Compendium and found out that there is a set with Monk signature (Monk's Array). I'd like to replace Anklet and cloak for Cobra Straps and Panther Mask (Created in the form of gold dragon of course  ). Scorpion Kama is for now outside the scope of our current funds, but provides good item to search for...

This resolves the issue of anklet/boots conflict. If this is not allowed I'll make Marius' personal quest searching for those items.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 9, 2008)

It really is ok to just role play around a bit until the DM gets his act together. Its a chance to really get to know our characters before we get dropped into the crap. We can roleplay the entire evening, as that would be much better than nobody posting anything for days on end.


----------



## Halford (Oct 9, 2008)

Good point, I'll go and post shortly.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is it that that its SOOOO HARD to find a group of people that actually WANT to play D&D? Everyone is gung ho about building characters, but when it comes time to play with them it seems like the smallest excuse is enough to get them to forget about it? This is what I meant by statistical mathturbation...


----------



## Halford (Oct 14, 2008)

Sadly it seems to be an inherent problem in PBP, its one of the reasons that I have found myself concentrating more and more upon the Living Worlds which I have had far more luck with.

You could try L4W or LEW Vertexx, the fact that DMs are backed up by a judge whose duty is to continue or wrap up the adventure and that you can transfer your character to other games helps a great deal.  Of course you may well already have tried that.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2008)

*Stopper*

I think it's the problem with all games. After initial rush when people see "power game" and everybody goes out of their way to create freaks, they finish and find out that it's not as interesting to play as it might have been if it was less focused...

That said, DMs back off just as often as they loose players so it's 50-50 deal. At least you can reuse your char in some other game.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the Breath of Fire universe is populated with animalistic type humanoids, and the general population just excepts this as normal. With fishman traders and Oxman boat captains being commonplace, a motley crew in a tavern shouldn't scare anyone away.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 15, 2008)

Dang, I updated IC before I looked at here this, I hope people didn't give up on this. I was sick for a while then had to catch up on home work after my grades dropped to Fs I'm back now though. I was hoping that when I logged back on there would have been lots of posts and what not. Damn sad to see this die..

@ Vertexx: McNeils Village _is_ a little bit out of the way of the rest of the world, and, you all are outsiders to the village, and a tough looking group, it's less that your scary and more of they don't want to anger you.

@Neurotic: Considering that nothing has happened sense I was gone, go ahead I mean, nobody know what anyone else has so..

Oh and I'll get a RG up in a few minutes, ment to do it a lot sooner.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 16, 2008)

Heres the rogue gallery


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think its that we have given up on the game so much as we were scratching our heads as to why the DM only posted twice in 2 weeks. But the party make-up of 3 evil characters (2 of which are undeadish) and 3 good characters (including a paladin) might have made interaction a bit of a problem  But the 4 of us that actually have posted should be able to handle this.


----------



## Halford (Oct 16, 2008)

Posted Alariass in the RG he now has all of his Archivist spells and his spells prepared on there to - ready to rumble!  Was it roll for HP btw?  I placed a link to my IC rolls, hope thats right...


----------



## Halford (Oct 16, 2008)

Looking back to the first post I see we all get a free +1 weapon.  Would it be permissable for Alariass, who is about as much use in melee as a chocolate teapot, to use the funds for something else?  Or at least to sell his +1 weapon and use those funds to purchase something more appropriate to him?


----------



## Halford (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to note that ethereal characters were specifically banned and Voidrazor is running a character who can become ethereal at will.  Sorry to be a stickler, but it doesn't seem fair that an option is open to one player and not to others - especially since I had been planning to use it.

Sorry Voidrazor, don't mean to be irritating, but fair is fair sort of thing.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2008)

*+1 weapon*

Halford, take staff +1 and later enchant it as true mage staff. This just gives you base of operations so to speak


----------



## Halford (Oct 17, 2008)

Oooh whats a True Mages Staff, sounds neat!  I was thinking of doing the same thing, but with a Gauntlet and the Defending property, but I would really love a anklet of translocation to get out of grapples before I get dimension door.

On another note reading over Necropolitan I now realize that I effectively had to spend 2,500xp to become one.  Now I would have regained 600 of this during play relative to other characters, due to being 4th level while they were 5th leaving a gap of 1,900xp.

Since level adjustments have been allowed to be applied to one side of the gestault I would suggest something like having my archivist half be 4th level.  Then whenever we recieved experience I would apply the difference between the xp a character of our level and one lower would recieve to my archivist side only taking it off te 1900 until it caught up.

Or I could be 950xp short of 5th on either side, which might be easier.

Of course the best solution would be to give everyone 1,000xp over 5th and for me to start at 5th!


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 17, 2008)

*Staff of magii*

I'm not sure there is such enchantment in D&D, it's the staff that behaves as part of the mage, he can use it to channel touch spells through it, it serves as ring of spell storing, may or may not have several small enchantments such as light or produce flame or similar, mage can transfer his soul from staff and back (not that it's very useful, but...maybe delay death for one round or so when he reaches -10hp?)

And of course he can have all normal weapon enchatments. Maybe there should be enchantment that allows mage to burn his spell levels for arcane fire that flares along the staff and does spell level d6 damage?


----------



## Halford (Oct 17, 2008)

Well the Staff of the Magii is an artifact so I certainly cannot create it, and even that does not do all you describe I'm afraid.  Its best power is the ability to use Summon Monster 9, and anyone with a brain will hurl low level spells into it after expending all of its charges until you can use Summon Monster 9 16 times!  And then jut charge it up again!

Alariass is not a Wizard btw he is a Psion/Archivist, so he gets a good number of Wizard spells from Clerical domains, and can use druid spells, though he does not have access to them all and must use a prayer book in the same way that a wizard usesa spellbook.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 17, 2008)

Halford said:


> I have to note that ethereal characters were specifically banned and Voidrazor is running a character who can become ethereal at will.  Sorry to be a stickler, but it doesn't seem fair that an option is open to one player and not to others - especially since I had been planning to use it.
> 
> Sorry Voidrazor, don't mean to be irritating, but fair is fair sort of thing.



If I recall correctly ghosts were banned, not the ability to become ethereal specifically. I had already submitted my character build, without getting a thumbs down, at the time you got the no on ghosts. So my guess is that the difference is that ghosts can't become physical whereas Fiends of Possession have to either inhabit an object or use an action once every several rounds in order to avoid returning to normal material form. If allowing a FoP was an oversight, I suppose I could start building a new character, but I'd probably hold off and wait to see whether or not the campaign is going to stay around for a while.


----------



## Halford (Oct 17, 2008)

hellrazor111 said:


> Incorporeals...I'm going to have to say no to to the ghost.




I see your point Voidrazor, but I'm baffled as to what the practical difference would be.  I guess the question is was Hellrazor aware of it, etc.  I confess to being a little miffed, but then I really like my character and I would hate for you to have to redo yours.

I would like an explaination of the difference, as much from curiosity as anything else.  The ghosts ability to manifest, etc., certainly means there is a difference between the effects, but I would have thought the chief reasons were things like being able to bypass encounters from the tenor of hellrazors response - though that was likely groundless speculation on my part.

On a different note I am curious as to your choice to give up your fifth level Psion feat for the telepathy ability Voidrazor.  Had you considered simply getting a Psicrystal which allows for a very siumilar effect along with a myriad of other benefits?  I had not seen these articles btw and drooled over the Shaper ability, a swift action Astral Construct, yes please!

*Yawn* Gah, I need sleep, my apologies if that was not terribly coherent.


----------



## Voidrazor (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I'd have to use a feat to get a psicrystal in the first place. And while they do have some nifty abilities, a crystal would be both vulnerable and visible compared to my character. Lastly, much of Haereka's schtick involves stealthy psionic Charm and Suggestion, which probably wouldn't work as well via proxy.


----------



## Halford (Oct 17, 2008)

Ah, true.  I've always been a big fan of Telepath as a disipline, the class skills alone make it worth it, but then Psions in general are extremely powerful.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 18, 2008)

Voidrazeor's ability is used like a spell and comes from a class I have several options at my disposal to take care of this. Very little can stop a ghost from returning to the ethereal plane and also, if a ghost is killed it returns 2d4 days later and deals ability damage and a few other really nasty abilities.


----------



## Halford (Oct 18, 2008)

Fair enough.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh, hit points are max every level


----------



## Halford (Oct 19, 2008)

Wowzer!  What are we going to be fighting????


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hehe well obviously we are starting out fighting were-critters ;p


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 27, 2008)

Time for show and tell then?


----------



## Halford (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup, lets see those shiny powers!


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 4, 2008)

*For DM ONLY*

Deleted


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 5, 2008)

First off: TO ALL

If you want to keep someting hidden from the rest of the group or have private questions, Email me at blackhawk145@gmail.com

[sblock=FOR NEUROTIC]
Well, first, for now 1s are auto fails, later on(if it goes that far) they won't be.
Also, no on the still mind thing, I see a reason for it due to how I view the monk.
Second make your new character and if something happens to this one, I let you bring him in.
3rd for the prestige class, as dragons arent fast you wouldnt get the dex bonus, but i would allow a con bonus
[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think Neurotic, Void, Halford and myself are all that are left. The archer only posted once and that was weeks ago. So everyone thats here has already chosen what they wanted.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2008)

*Organisation*

[sblock = For DM]Should I change the organisation from Guardians of the Green for Guardians of the dragons? This is prereq for fist of the forest, but claws of dragon needs little change to this philosophy..

Semi-secret organisation whose lowly agent Marius is sent out of the temple to collect additional information while more prominent member worry about death of dragons?
[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 22, 2008)

My friend, (the one playing War) until his internet gets to the point that he can post for himself, will be ran under my account. I didn't include him earlier because I was trying to figure out how got get a paladin to work with evil.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yah I thought we kind of glossed over that point at the start ;p and more than just evil we have undead in the group! Although none of us seem overtly "Muhahahaha!" evil so far, just simply devoted to our own pursuits as opposed to the greater good.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2008)

*Evil*

I think it wouldn't be overly hard for everybody evil to change to neutral, but undead cannot un-undead himself. MAybe paladin should consider Gray Guard version or some other less-then-absolute good class?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Nov 23, 2008)

Another option for him might be to switch from papaldin to fighter since all of his feats and entire focus of the character seems to be on the artificer side of the build.


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 24, 2008)

*Paladins and evil*

I wouldn't was to ask your friend to change his character nor do I want to change mine. Perhaps a better option would be for War to receive a direct order, from whichever authority he recognizes, to work with the party for the greater good. That way we'd have the interesting tension between wildly divergent moral outlooks, but hopefully we can all work together to keep things from degenerating into intra-party violence. As long as the lines of communication remain open OOC, things should work out fine IMO.


----------



## Halford (Nov 24, 2008)

Well if he is more concerned with build than with character concept - which admittedly may not be the case - he could consider changeing to one of the Unearthed Arcana Paladin variants of different alignment, I believe two are evil and as such would have less trouble working with the group.

I will point out that Alariass is actually not evil, he is Lawful Neutral - despite being undead.  Now the question is who would the Paladin's god be?  I can see some good dieties finding Alariass a great deal more problematic than others.

You could always pull a Belkar Voidrazor, "What? Holding up a lead sheet is part of my cultural heritage."


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wars deity is Gond, who has no issues with undead.

And don't worry, we figured it out before I introduced him into the campaign


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 1, 2008)

Alrighty then. Lets get this show (freak or otherwise) on the road


----------



## Halford (Dec 2, 2008)

Lock and load, or in my case prepare spells and focus mind.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 7, 2008)

This is now officially the OOC forum


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=DM]Welcome back, did you get the email I sent you? Thanks for not bailing on this game.

Has War's player worked out his puter problems? He still hasn't posted anything yet. And as far as Void goes, he gets side tracked by real life some times (Ive been playing a game of his for almost 2 years and we're almost done with the 2nd encounter) so lets proceed as if mearka is around, but incorporeal the way she likes.

Oh look I think shes mentally communicating with Grabhar right now ;p[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 9, 2008)

I didnt get the email, I don't really use yahoo any more if you need to contact me its blackhawk145@gmail.com. War's computer is just too slow for the site.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 5, 2009)

*Rules question*

Does pounce counts as charge attack?
It says: Pounce: if were CHARGES an opponent it can make full attack including two rake attacks...I'd say it qualifies as it only expands on charge attack it doesn't replace it...

It would be great if I could redirect (via _Counter Charge_) pouncing were tiger into the path of another pouncing were forcing them to either attack each other or abort their attacks (while exposing them to our counters of course)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 6, 2009)

Using "Counter Charge" makes an enemy charging another character charge you instead, so your strategy wouldn't work. And in order to use pounce according to the rules they would need to charge yes, but thats just the base rules.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Counter Charge, umm, no*

I'm speaking of swordsage maneuver Counter charge that states:
With this counter you can attempt to rediurect a creature that intends to make a charge attack against you. Immediately before the creature makes charge attack make a choice of STR or DEX yadda yadda...
...
If the check succeedes the creature does not get to attack you. You can then move it 2 squares (10 feet) in a direction of your choice away from you.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 17, 2009)

*Marius*

Can Marius surprise the one dropping down? If yes he does so flurrying in surprise round and again at the beginning of his initiative with activated brute gloves. (Details later) Hopefuly he will catch him on difficult terrain and execute 'free' improved trip

If not he will attack with flurry without activating items, but using mighty throw and if successfull throw the beast toward the group.

Initiative 1d20+9=28


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes you get a surprise on the one that jumped down. I need Initative from everyone.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 28, 2009)

*How long*

How long your exams last hellrazor?

Here, we usualy have terms throughout february, but of course, studying starts earlier 

Just interested how long we have 'free'.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 30, 2009)

I know Halford is still around somewhere, but what about your little friend HellrazorIII? Did he get grounded again?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 1, 2009)

I only talk to him about once a week. I'll get on his case.
If neither of them post buy tomorrow, I'll take control of them, sorry for not posting much but I've been waiting for them.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 6, 2009)

Ahem...

Tomorrow's three day past...hint, hint

Yes, yes, I know...nag, nag, nag


----------



## hellrazor111 (Feb 9, 2009)

well first, yes he is unconscious and stunned.

Second Neurotic, the weretiger did not pounce, he dropped down then made a full attack

finally, you are the weretiger behind you are the only ones on rough terrain


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 3, 2009)

For those who don't know (and still check):
1. E-mail notifications don't work for some time
2. We are still playing, our GM is on sick leave, we continue (i guess) when he recovers


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hrm an epidemic?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys im back


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 7, 2009)

Have a nice trip?


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 9, 2009)

*Yay*

Welcome back.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 14, 2009)

* zri zri *
Grasshopers in silence


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 20, 2009)

There are several issues with War: he shouldn't get homunculus without expendind a feat because of racial levels substitution. Same for retain essesnce. And I don't understand Warhorse Effigy - is that something you agreed with him? Also, packmate doesn't CREATE potions, he just distributes them, unless again there is something I don't know.

Finally, there is +1 bonus on will save that I cannot trace. +4 is base +4 from CON (thanks to durable will - bad trade for divine grace that would give him +3 to all), but +1 is unknown...also I cannot check on his skills as he provided only totals...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 31, 2009)

Umm, hello?


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

*From hellrazor*

I received e-mail from hellrazor saying:

Hey, sorry for not being on enworld for a couple of weeks, but I'vebeen having problems with my internet and little else but my mail willload, and it seems nothing will change that. If you could let the group know this and I will try to get on as soon as I can get to a library or something. I'll be at a friends house this Wednesday forsome tabletop gaming and I'll see if I can do something then.


Happy holidays


Please aknowledge if you're still with the game.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm still about.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 10, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, that was fast. Does instant notifications works for you guys? I can't seem to get any notifications since last time eNW was down...


----------



## hellrazor111 (Apr 16, 2009)

Voidrazor said:


> Me too.




Are you going to post in IC? Even if its saying you don't do anything.


----------



## hellrazor111 (May 17, 2009)

Bumping back to OOC list


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 25, 2009)

[sblock=@ neurotic]Couple things about that current action of yours. 

It takes a full round action to remove gauntlets as they are strapped onto your hands (why you can't be disarmed when attacking with spiked gauntlets). The way I do it is to say they are fingerless so that claws/unarmed attacks can still work with them on.

Stone bones takes a standard action to use, but you are making a full attack which is a full round action. You didnt have stone bones readied (according to your sheet) anyway, so it just never happened. 

There are only a few manuevers that can be used with a full attack. aside from boosts, and swordsages don't get any of them until higher lvl.  to that end I would have burning blade readied as it can coat all your natural weapon (your body) with an extra 1d6+3 fire dmg for 1 round.[/sblock]

Hey Hellzie I had to change a couple of my manuevers as I just learned that within each class a maneuver can only be readied once. So since I had a couple readied more than once I chose other things for the extras.


----------



## Neurotic (May 25, 2009)

Argh, I forgot about changing maneuvers! You're right about it. Stone bones were readied in initital char write-up, I changed that for cloak of deception when we started this as I expected more stealth then direct combat. I'll edit my post to reflect this.

Other things:
Brute gauntlets are just leather gloves so they aren't strapped to forearm like gauntlets would be.

My understanding is that you can do ONE standard action in a round, whether that be part of full attack or not. I couldn't do flurry of blows (two attack to use one maneuver and one stunning fist, but using ONE of those is (by the rules) allowed. Now, that said, I can't cite exact page, but I had similar discussion about it in another thread. I'll dig it up and copy it here. There are some rules lawyers and I believe them.

Hellrazor, can we get the ruling on this? If Marius cannot get the gloves off he instead of attacking, shadow jaunts to healers ... he cannot afford low AC and another hit of 30+hp without that extra boost.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 25, 2009)

Your getting your versions mixed up  your thinking of 4th edition. in 3.5 you get a swift/immediate and EITHER, a full action with 5ft step, or a move action and standard action.


----------



## Neurotic (May 26, 2009)

I don't because I haven't read 4e yet. 

And besides, I executed charge with stunning fist attack on the end and you said nothing. before, I attacked weretiger with flurry and (I believe it was asme round) stunning fist.

One attack is standard action; full attack uses all attacks anyone of which could be said standard action of which you get only one in round.

Consider how your version would weaken warblades when they have choice of executing one (and only one) attack-maneuver or making full attack with potential multiple damage on hits and criticals.

EDIT: Altough, now that I re.read it, I don't see Stunning fist is described as standard action , it only says you can use it once in a round. So I guess that is OK then. Well, not counting Stone bones Marius action stands as written then.

EDIT2: I read the other posts I referred earlier. DM in that particular game allows "attack actions" as part of full attack, but not activating magic items and such. So it's possible to do Disarm/Trip/standard attack as part of full action. Rule lawyers AGREE with Vertexx so I guess it's up to hellrazor to allow or disallow maneuvers as part of full attacks.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 26, 2009)

these questions are why so many DMs just automatically disallow Bo9S, even though I happen to really like it  I figured most of these things out when I made a high lvl archer with manyshot. I thought I could use each shot of my full attack to launch multiple arrows, until it was brought to my attention that manyshot can only be beused as part of a standard action, and not with the full attack. Just like flurry of blows or rapid shot can only be used with full.


----------



## Neurotic (May 26, 2009)

well, it always comes to DMs decision. I play in different games and my first four had in effect houserule that you could postpone taking a feat for maximum of two levels (that is, just before you'd get another. This allowed non-fighter fighters to take cleave at fourth level instead at sixth.

SInce I returned to D&D after considerable pause, I accepted this as a rule not house rule and came to problems when I structured character on such basis


----------



## Voidrazor (May 28, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> [/COLOR][/B]Alariass squints his eyes and a bruise appears on the side of his face as another of his silvery constructs comes charging at the beast from the north, taking up position (on the map) next to Marius and underneath Grabhar as it unleashes a blistering barrage of attacks. Construct AC hit/Dmg: 37/15, 36/16, 27/12. At the same time, all of the swirling robed figures raise their left hands as a phalanx of fiery rays lance out at the beasts head again. touch AC=7, 5d6+6=21 but sail wide.
> [sblock=Alariass OOC]Move action to gain Psionic Focus (move).
> Overchannel and expend PF for Personal Construct (swift) he took 7 dmg.
> Shot Energy ray (fire) but missed (standard).[/sblock]



I'm pretty sure Alariass doesn't have LOS for the Energy Ray.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 29, 2009)

well considering Siefer is a 4ft child and hes standing between us and a 12ft wereogre in hybrid form, I don't think its an issue


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2009)

I apologize to those who play in more then one game with me who will see this more then once. Also, sorry for hijacking the thread for somethin like this. I know most people here are americans (and thus accross the world), but I know there are europeans and others that might be interested.

[sblock=WARNING: shameless self promotion]
If you want great Mediterannean summer on the sea come and visit Croatia, it's ranked among 5 cleanest in the world with over thousand islands and history of 1500 years. All within driving distance for Vienna or Rome. It's that small country accross the sea north of Italy.

Check my site url=http://www.conso-casa.com for accomodation in capital or links about Croatia. Adriatic accomodation on the sea are per request.
[/sblock]


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've always ruled that maneuvers and such dont have to be a part of full, or I would have said something earlier.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am rerecruiting now so they are ready when you all get back.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll play, i've got a good scout/rogue combo idea.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 16, 2009)

You wouldn't consider having priest levels somewhere or simply taking over Alariass? We are woefuly short on healing as is...


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yah we definitely have the striker role filled  to use a 4E phrase. We definitley need the role that alariass was filling to be present, a buffer/healer is sorely needed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

Might I drop my helmet here? I'll think of something... "healthy" for tomorrow if you're still recruiting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

I was thinking about rolling a spirit shaman. It fills healing and buffing. Besides it's a fun class.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 17, 2009)

Voda Vosa, you get to pick two classes this is gestalt game


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 17, 2009)

The spirit shaman half is very cool though, since it frees Demonwolf up to play what he wants to play. Vosa, any ideas what you want to play on the other side?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

Druid maybe, or warlock, not sure if that's possible.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, Druid would be kind or redundant with a Spirit Shaman. Warlock has decent synergy. You might also want to consider Sorcerer, since you're leaning towards a spellcaster anyway and get nice HD from the shaman side.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah but can't use armor. Druid could be redundant as you say, but I'll have lots of spells and a fluffy bear! For free!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll like to have word from our DM before I roll up thje character.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 19, 2009)

If you're still recruiting, I could probably think of something(though I'm not overly familiar with gestalt[never played it before]).  I'm not sure I'd end up... powerful enough though.  I've only access to Crystalkeeps PDF's and the SRD (And anything Wizard's pastes up on their pages)


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 19, 2009)

Our DM is only on every 2 weeks or so. So it will take him a while to get back to you.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm recruiting 2-3 people, so if your intrested. In gestalt, very little _isn't_ powerful, there are few exceptions (a friend played a bard/shugenga that was killed by a bugbear skeleton) If you need books, i have many pdfs or you can visit 4shared.com and look for them


----------



## Theroc (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, my concern is whether or not it'd be... legal for me to access those materials without first paying for them.  I'm not saying I think you did anything illegal, it's just me being paranoid.

I had been considering Paladin/Cleric but after seeing the alignments of those in the Rogue Gallery, I'm leaning away from that a bit.  So, I'm not sure what exactly would be good for me to play.  Was thinking Warlock/Scout, but as the 'striker' role is well accounted for...

Maybe some form of frontline fighter?  A meat shield, if you will.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 19, 2009)

I allow variants to the paladin, including a lawful neutral, 'Paladin of Order', whos abilities work similar to a neutral cleric. Dislikes the chaotic alignments but cant work with chaotic evil. One of our inactive character was playing one.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh and another consideration is our only arcane blaster is an 8 year old.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 19, 2009)

And as for legality, it depends on the country you're living in, but in general the ones guilty of crime are those that posted those PDFs. You are using publicly available material ... which may or may not be intelectual property (and you may not know it even if it is)

We could use little bit more healing power, arcane power and utility caster(s) in that order...


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 19, 2009)

*Vosa Vosa*, you should certainly play what you want to play. But Mage Armor, not to mention Greater Mage Armor is comparable to any other non-metallic armor that is affordable at this level.

*Theroc*, you could always take fighting classes on one side and something like Warlock on the other. The Hideous Blow invocation would be pretty awesome in such a build. For any sort of frontliner I suggest a dip into Crusader or Warblade from Tome of Battle. ToB is a good investment if you have moral reservations about accessing it for free. Otherwise you can take a look without using filesharing here. A Cleric/Paladin could also work. Crystal Keep has Paladin variants for all alignments.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 20, 2009)

Voidrazor said:


> *Theroc*, you could always take fighting classes on one side and something like Warlock on the other. The Hideous Blow invocation would be pretty awesome in such a build. For any sort of frontliner I suggest a dip into Crusader or Warblade from Tome of Battle. ToB is a good investment if you have moral reservations about accessing it for free. Otherwise you can take a look without using filesharing here. A Cleric/Paladin could also work. Crystal Keep has Paladin variants for all alignments.




Yeah, I was trying to see what the group actually needed and work what I wanted to do into it.  Gestalt makes that a bit more possible, I imagine.  As for the Tome of Battle; It's on my wishlist... which is 200 some dollars long.  And, unfortunately money is tight for me atm.  I've actually put World of Warcraft on hold so I can put the money towards slowly accumulating that book among others.

Hideous Blow's usefulness depends entirely on whether Hellrazor rules that it provokes an AoO upon it's use.  Otherwise it's not particularly useful, as if they are in close for it to be used, if I took a fighting class, I'd likely be better off full attacking.

My main issue once I decide on a class is coming up with one I can play who could be mixed in with a group consisting of evil characters.  Which somewhat confused me, as aren't we protecting something?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 20, 2009)

The way I'm seeing it is that we are just eventually investigating what happened to the dragons in the big picture (overall story arc), but right now we are just trying to open up the road. We haven't even started any kind of main story arc yet. And the great thing about playing evil in 3.5 is that its just the other end of a very grey scale. We don't have to hide that we are greedy and self serving like the goody goodies with the shiney armor and moral self righteousness.  Grabhar isn't a mustache twirling villain because he has an evil alignment, he's just selfish, merciless and has no compassion for the starving masses. Hes charming and fun and wild, which many people really like. 

What we need is very simple; healing, buffing, range, arcane blaster. A few lvls of bard with a badge of courage, the song of the heart feat and the the inspirational boost spell can give +4 to hit/dmg for everyone, a sorcerer with bands of bloodrage and an empowering spellshard can punch out 30dmg magic missles several times a day. theres lots of options  I just learned all about the wonders of the artificer class!


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 20, 2009)

My allowance of evil is that it creates several courses of action for you to take at points in the game. Just no Chaotic Evil. Which is why i have a neutral paladin, it can work with both good and evil.

I rule that Hideous Blow does not provoke an AoO.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> The way I'm seeing it is that we are just eventually investigating what happened to the dragons in the big picture (overall story arc), but right now we are just trying to open up the road. We haven't even started any kind of main story arc yet. And the great thing about playing evil in 3.5 is that its just the other end of a very grey scale. We don't have to hide that we are greedy and self serving like the goody goodies with the shiney armor and moral self righteousness.  Grabhar isn't a mustache twirling villain because he has an evil alignment, he's just selfish, merciless and has no compassion for the starving masses. Hes charming and fun and wild, which many people really like.
> 
> What we need is very simple; healing, buffing, range, arcane blaster. A few lvls of bard with a badge of courage, the song of the heart feat and the the inspirational boost spell can give +4 to hit/dmg for everyone, a sorcerer with bands of bloodrage and an empowering spellshard can punch out 30dmg magic missles several times a day. theres lots of options  *I just learned all about the wonders of the artificer class!*




LoL, and kind of why I want to keep War as an NPC until my friend gets back.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2009)

Except Grabhar just killed two defensless weretigers and earned ire of (i think only) LG char in the party...

Evil may want to dominate the world, but most evil NEEDS IT TO EXIST in order to rule it  Therefore they help out...

War can make his shop in the village as it's protector and blacksmith  and we'll drop on him occasionaly. Since the is bound to be some problems around he can even level along so that we come to fresh artificer reserve


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 20, 2009)

were you unclear on the mission here? We were sent out to eliminate the weretiger threat, and were offered a possible bonus for each pelt we brought back...thats their skin of you didn't know. They tend to struggle if you try to skin em while their still kickin  or if you let them shift back to human form the skin is useless.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, for ranged/Arcane blaster, a Warlock/Scout would fit well.  Move 10 feet, use an Eldritch blast which is boosted by the Skirmish mechanic.  With Eldritch Spear that means I can hit from 200 feet away at increased damage so long as I move 10 feet each round.

For Buffing/Blaster, Warlock/Sorcerer(Kinda obvious results.)

Or if a healer was needed Warlock/Cleric(but I think Voda was going to go the heal-y route.)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't were creatiures return to normal form if slain. And 'eliminate were threat' can be done by returning those afflicted to be cured (or tried and killed), which is what Marius suggested several times. That is also mission accomplished.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry guys, RL is turning to problematic for me to start a new game. I think it was worth trying, but I don't want to leave yet another character on the road and another game master in needs of NPCing! 
Sorry again, good gaming to you all!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

You recruiting hellrazor? If so, who's active?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 24, 2009)

renau1g said:
			
		

> You recruiting hellrazor? If so, who's active?




Ya I'm recruiting and with Voda Vosa dropping out, I'm still looking for 1-2 more.
Right now we have:
Vertexx
Neurotic
Voidrazor
and possibly Theroc



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Except Grabhar just killed two defensless weretigers and earned ire of (i think only) LG char in the party...
> 
> War can make his shop in the village as it's protector and blacksmith  and we'll drop on him occasionaly. Since the is bound to be some problems around he can even level along so that we come to fresh artificer reserve .
> 
> Don't were creatiures return to normal form if slain. And 'eliminate were threat' can be done by returning those afflicted to be cured (or tried and killed), which is what Marius suggested several times. That is also mission accomplished.




War isn't good, he LN and is indifferent to killing CE creatures.

I like that, he can help the town Smithy, and I can foresee other uses for him.

No one around has the required level to cure the afflicted, but yes the afflicted were creatures return to normal when killed, though if executed(ie. beheaded) the body would change but the head would remain hybrid.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 24, 2009)

I didn't reffer to War. Marius is LG.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, just got ahold of a bunch of sources, so I'm running amuck in the 'candy store'.  

Thinking maybe a Drow Warlock/Cleric moving into Eldritch Disciple or something similar.  How's that sound?

Hellrazor, will you allow the 'Drow of the Underdark' supplement?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 24, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> I didn't reffer to War. Marius is LG.




So was I you said:  (i think only) LG char in the party... merely stating that u are the only LG character b/c War is Neutral


----------



## Theroc (Jun 24, 2009)

I edited in a question into my previous post, Hellrazor, just making sure you saw it.

Imma add another question while I'm at it, do you have access to the Tome of Magic supplement?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yea, I'll allow DotU, I even have it

I believe I have Tomb of Magic, if not I can get it.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jun 26, 2009)

Expressing interest, I'm new to these boards, but I have been playing for a couple of years over at wizards boards.

Now, do you still recruit and do you allow Tome of Battle?

I do have a couple of loose ideas, but they can be adapted to fit most types of characters, is there anything special needed?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 26, 2009)

I allow Tomb of Battle and am still recruiting until i have 3 submitted character sheets.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jun 26, 2009)

Right then, I think that I'll go for a Warblade/Psion combo. I should have a first draft up by tomorrow afternoon. Are there any places where I can read a bit more about the setting?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 26, 2009)

Breath of Fire III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia This is the setting, a few years in the future.


----------



## Drones (Jun 26, 2009)

This all looks cool. I got an idea for a Warmage/Cleric, if it works for this. I'll get a sheet up by tomorrow.


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 26, 2009)

I got my scout rogue done

[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B]Seth
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue/Scout 5
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] 6'1
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NE
[B]Deity:[/B] None
[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2      [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 55 (5d8+15)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3      [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3      [B]Init:[/B] +9        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 0
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%
                   [B]Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] +4              10      +0    +4    +0    +0    +0    +18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                1       3   +1       +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                 4       4   +0       +8
[B]Will:[/B]                1       2   +0       +3 
[B]Weapon                         Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Shocking Composite2 longbow +4     1d6 1d8+6     20-X3
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic, Undercommon
[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack 2d6, skirmish 2d6 +1Ac Improved Evasion, Battle Fortitude
[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Init., Weapon Focus(Long Bow), Point blank shot,Precise Shot
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 96     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                                 Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Listen                               8    +3          +11
Spot                                 8    +3          +11
Disable Device                    8    +3          +11
Hide                                 8    +4          +12
Move Silently                     8    +4          +12
Knowledge (dungeoneering)  8    +3          +11
Open Lock                         8    +3          +11
Survival                            8    +3          +11
Balance                             8    +4          +12
Climb                                8    +2          +10
Escape Artist                     8    +4          +12
Search                             8    +3          +11
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Composite2 Shocking Longbow 60Arrows 300gp   12lb
Backpack                                             2gp    2lb
TourchesX2                                          2cp    2lb
Mithral Light Fort.Chain Shirt               2150gp   25lb
Explorers outfit                                     10gp   4lb
Waterskin                                               1gp  4lb
Crowbar                                                 2gp  4lb
Theives Tools                                         30gp 1lb
trail rations                                             2g   4lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]58lb      [B]Money:[/B] 6531gp XXsp 09cp
                           [B]Lgt   Med           Hvy           Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]           58 lb   59–116 lb.   117–175 lb.    350     875
[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 6'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
[B]Appearance:[/B] Scar across face other than that typical human male
[B]Background:[/B] I have always had to survive on my wits and skills taking jobs and making friends where I can find them. One of those jobs had caught up with me so I had to leave what little home I had and start a life on the road adventuring doing what I do best.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

Seems I'd better get crackin' on my Warlock... still debating the specifics, and wondering how the gestalt works exactly.  I'll start getting some actually stuff down so you guys can help me understand the gestalt setup.

Figuring my character should be pretty helpful since he'll be able to heal/buff and Blast... hopefully.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2009)

One of you could consider Warweaver. I'm not 100% sure about the name, it's arcane PrC allowing mage to cast single target spells through his weave on whole party. Not sure about prerequisites though.

Theroc: gestalt is easy: you take any class on any side (minding XP penalties which apply for all classes on both sides...
Now you look at saves, BAB etc and take BETTER of the two.
So Sorcerer 1/Fighter 1 would have d10 HD; +2 will +2 fort and +1 BAB


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> One of you could consider Warweaver. I'm not 100% sure about the name, it's arcane PrC allowing mage to cast single target spells through his weave on whole party. Not sure about prerequisites though.
> 
> Theroc: gestalt is easy: you take any class on any side (minding XP penalties which apply for all classes on both sides...
> Now you look at saves, BAB etc and take BETTER of the two.
> So Sorcerer 1/Fighter 1 would have d10 HD; +2 will +2 fort and +1 BAB




Well, Atm, I'm thinking of making a Draconic Drow who takes levels in Warlock and Cleric (And moving into Eldritch Disciple if possible.)

How would the LA work?

Drow/Drow
Warlock/Draconic
Warlock/Cleric
Warlock/Cleric
Warlock/Cleric?

This brings me to two additional questions for Hellrazor:
Will you allow a feat similar to "Practised Spellcaster" for Warlocks?  Like "Practiced Invoker"?  Additionally, Will you allow the Eldritch Disciple class in your game?


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 26, 2009)

OOOOoh i love the eldritch disciple


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, looking at the prereqs for ED, as long as I worship an either Chaotic or Evil deity, I can qualify for ED by level 5.

If I do 4 levels of Cleric and 3 of Warlock, then I can put ED as one of my two fifth level classes(or however PrC's work)

Edit: Seems I'm suffering from being unable to follow a line across my monitor, looking again it seems I only need level 3 in Cleric to move into ED.

In any case, I'm going to start working on my Warlock under the assumption that Eldritch Disciple/Practised invoker are permitted, if they aren't, I'll simply have to change things to suit.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jun 26, 2009)

My sheet is almost done link. Working on the fluff and spending the last of the money.


Do we roll or take average for HP?
Also, do you use flaws?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll allow both Theroc.

Looks good Demonwolf, did you add stat bonus for 4th level?

Ok so for recap, We have:
Neurotic Marius-Major Gold Dragon Bloodline [Fighter/Swordsage/Fist of the Forest]
Vertexx69 Grabhar-Feral Winged Human(Windian) [Swordsage/Warblade]
Voidrazor Haereka-Bladeling Divine Minion of Sebek [Psion/Master of Many Forms]

and for recruitment we have:
Theroc Xxx-Drow Cleric/Warlock: Not Finished
Deamonwolf91 Seth-Human Scout/Rogue: Finished
Drones Xxx-xxx Warmange/Cleric: Not Finished
drakir_nosslin Xxx-xxx Warblade/Psion: Not Finished


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 26, 2009)

Theroc it would look like:

Warlock/Drow
Cleric/Drow
Warlock/Draconic
Warlock/Cleric
Warlock/Cleric

to have 4/3 warlock/cleric build, and you would be able to take ED next lvl.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jun 26, 2009)

My Elan Warblade/Psion is 99% complete, all I need to know is whether I should roll or take average HP??
Link again to she sheet.
A little fluff below...

The Newmade that is called Ash is an interesting individual. He was chosen by the Elan Council in his late twenties and still looks like it despite being almost twice that age by now. Shortly after his second birth as an Elan he displayed strong psionic power, but by then he had already begun his training as a Warblade. Not one to give up easy, Ash split his mind in two and started training as both a Psion and a Warblade. Today, twenty years later he has made a bit of a name of himself and is currently working as a bodyguard for hire. 

He has dark green eyes and short fiery red hair. The Elan warrior prefers the colors green and dark blue, and though he lacks the proper sense of fashion he at least tries to dress decently when he can. Most of the time is spent in his plate armor, and he has come to regard the heavy suit as a second skin. He rarely leaves home without it, which makes some people regard him as a bit paranoid or eccentric. 

He is extremely dedicated to his development and success is a must. Because of this he hates to retreat from battle and he rather takes another blow if that allows him to down another foe. Being such a focused person Ash is almost always stunningly serious and he always speaks his mind, no matter what others may think, though he has a sense of extremely dry humor which sometimes reveals itself. Somewhere along his training as a Warblade Ash picked up a code of conduct, and somehow he got into his mind that beating women with huge swords isn’t very chivalrous and so he avoids combat with the opposite sex whenever possible, preferring to disable them in non lethal ways if he can.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, for Hellrazor's info, my Warlock/Cleric will be called "Ardulanna" and she'll be an exiled Priestess of Lolth and Daughter of Demons.

Profile's coming along nicely, I think.

Edit:
2 Questions came to mind
1. Is Hellrazor allowing LA buyoff?
2. If he is, do I need to buy off Draconic at level 3, or do I following the LA +3 buyoff due to both Drow and Draconic?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 27, 2009)

No LA buyoff and you can't have any affiliation to demons as per original build guidelines.


----------



## Drones (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, i got my Warmage/Cleric done. If you see any problems please let me know.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Atarneil
 
[B]Class:[/B] Warmage/Cleric
 
[B]Race:[/B] Human
 
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
 
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
 
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
 
[B]Deity:[/B]None 
 
[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
 
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3            [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 80 (5d8+20)
 
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
 
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
 
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4            [B]Init:[/B] +7        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +4
 
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4            [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
 
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
 
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    18
 
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12
 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
 
[B]Fort:[/B]                  4    +2          +6
 
[B]Ref:[/B]                   1    +3          +4
 
[B]Will:[/B]                  4    +4          +8
 
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
 
Distance Longbow             +1     1d8+3         x3
 
Masterwork Longsword       +1      1d8+3     19-20x2
 
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Undercommon
 
[B]Abilities:[/B] Domains:Healing/Sun, Turn Undead 7/day, Spontaneous 
 
Cure spells, Advanced Learning, Warmage Edge, Armored Mage 
 
(Medium-Light)
 
[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Initiative, Battle Caster, Combat Casting
 
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
 
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
 
Concentration                 8    +2          +10
 
Diplomacy                     8    +4          +12
 
Heal                          8    +4          +12
 
Intimidate                    8    +4          +12
 
Spellcraft                    8    +2          +10
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
 
Mithral Chainshirt         1,100gp  12lb
 
Distance Longbow           2,075gp  3lb
 
Masterwork Longsword         315gp  4lb
 
Backpack w/ adventure gear 4gp 1sp  9lb
 
[B]Total Weight:[/B]28lb      [B]Money:[/B] 5,446gp 0sp 0cp
 
                       [B]Lgt     Med  Hvy    Lift  Push[/B]
 
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             76    77-153 154-230 460  1150
 
[B]Spells per Day (divine): [/B]0th-5, 1st-3+1, 2nd-2+1, 3rd-1+1
 
[B]Spells per Day[/B] [B](Arcane): [/B]0th-6, 1st-6, 2nd-4
 
[B]Age:[/B] 20
 
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
 
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lb
 
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gold
 
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
 
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
 
[B]Appearance:[/B] Tall with golden eyes, otherwise typical human male
 
[B]Background:[/B] Born to an oathbreaker, Atarneil was isolated from 
 
birth. His mother commited suicide and his father took him to his 
 
aunt and left him there. He has hated his father ever since and, 
 
after training with a local warmage guild, has taken up hunting him.
```


----------



## Theroc (Jun 27, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> No LA buyoff and you can't have any affiliation to demons as per original build guidelines.




Okay, no LA buyoff, that brings me to another question:
How would my saves work with the build I had laid out?  Cleric has higher fortitude saves than Warlock, but Cleric's a level behind.

Would her saves be +3, +1, +4?


  As for no Demons... I'm not using any templates or racial demon affiliations.  Here is an excerpt from Drow of the Underdark regarding the Daughters of Demons.

'DAUGHTERS OF DEMONS
One exception exists to the rule that all drow priestesses must
be divine spellcasters. Lolth resides in the Abyss, and many
of her favored servants and minions are demons. If the
powers of a drow warlock[Complete Arcane] stem from bargains with (or
descent from) Lolth-associated demons, she is considered
blessed by the Spider Queen. If these individuals meet all the
other priesthood requirements, they can hold status even
though they are technically arcane spellcasters.'

I'm not sure if there are any other references to this in the book, as my search tool isn't locating that phrase again, but it's the most likely source of a Drow Warlock's power.  If hellrazor vetoes it, I'll of course come up with some other explanation for her talants... or possibly just let Hellrazor weave that in somewhere if he wants to(Ardulanna discovering the source of her powers).


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 27, 2009)

@ drakir_nosslin
Max hitpoints per level.
Yes you can take flaws.

@Drones
Delete the x's and replace DR and SR with 0s

@Theroc
your base saves are correct
I see what you are saying, most Warlock get power from demonic or devil sources, but being Drow it _gave_ you the status of the priestess', and I'm ok with that. But, one thing to think about is that (in this setting)dragons can give any power that would come from other creatures,(demons,devils,celestials etc.) and being an elf, you have the age to have been alive around the end Dragon Wars.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 27, 2009)

_*@ Drones & anyone else that doesn't know -*_ 

All weapons/armor must be masterwork before they can be enchanted costing 300g/150g each item + item cost, and then they must be +1 before you can add any special abilities, ie: flaming/distance. You get a free +1 weapon as bonus gear for this game, but for instance a +1 flaming longbow would cost 8,375g: 75 for the bow, 300 for masterwork, 2000 for the +1, and 6,000 for the flaming. (or it could cost just 6,000 if you decided to enhance your free +1 weapon).


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jun 27, 2009)

Then my character is 100% done.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 27, 2009)

@ Drakir - Warblade doesn't actually have proficiencey with heavy armor, so you might want to rethink the full plate. They get light/medium armor prof. only.  you also might want to add the costs of your items to your sheet, to make sure the math adds up. using the full item name (+1 greatsword vs sword, greatreach bracers vs reach bracers) can really cut down on confusion.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 27, 2009)

Hm... I'm nearly finished, just having trouble deciding which domains to choose.

I have six to choose from.

Chaos, Evil, Destruction, Drow, Trickery, Spider

I mainly like Drow, Spider and Destruction... but I obviously need to eliminate one of them.

Edit: Rough draft finished

```
[B]Name:[/B] Ardularra Rilynath
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock 4/Cleric 3
Level 1: Drow/Cleric
Level 2: Warlock/Drow
Level 3: Warlock/Draconic
Level 4: Warlock/Cleric
Level 5: Warlock/Cleric

[B]Race:[/B] Draconic Drow
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Lolth

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3            [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 51 =[(2d6+3)+(3d8+3)]
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 1/Cold Iron
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 16
[B]Wis:[/B] 18*+4            [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] ??
[B]Cha:[/B] 22 +6            [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

*Level 4 bonus

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +1    -1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                     [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 3     +3    +0    =6
[B]Ref:[/B]                  1     +3    +2    =6
[B]Will:[/B]                 4     +4    +0    =8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Rapier                 +7     1d6+4      18-20x2
Claw                      +6     1d3+3      20-20x2
Eldritch Blast            +6     2d6+0      20-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Undercommon, Abyssal, Draconic, Drow Sign Language

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
120' Darkvision
Spell Resistance 11+class levels
+2 bonus on will saves against spells and spell-like abilities
Can use Dancing Lights, Darkness and Faerie Fire once a day
Proficient with Hand Crossbow, Rapier and short sword
Light Blindness
Low-Light Vision
+4 bonus on saves against magic sleep and paralysis
+2 bonus on Intimidate and Spot checks
Two 1d3 claw attacks
+1 natural armor bonus
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. 
An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled
to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Deceive Item: Ardulanna may take ten on Use Magic Device checks, even if distracted or threatened.
Detect Magic at-will
Rebuke/Command Undead
Rebukes/Commands Vermin[As if undead](Spider Domain)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Point Blank Shot[Level 1]
Profane Lifeleech[Level 3]
Precise Shot[Vulnerable Flaw]
Lightning Reflexes [Drow Domain]



[B]Invocations Known:[/B]
Hideous Blow
Frightful Blast
Sickening Blast

[B]Domains:[/B] Drow, Spider


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge: Religion        8    +3       +X    =11
Knowledge: The Planes      4    +3       +X    =7
Use Magic Device           6    +6       +X    =12
Intimidate                 2    +6       +X    =8
Concentration              6    +3       +X    =9
Heal                       6    +4       +X    =10
Craft(Poisonmaking)        8    +3       +X    =11

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Mithril Breastplate      4,200gp   15lb
+1 Rapier                   00gp   02lb
Ring of Sustenance       2,500gp   00lb
Pearl of Power(1st)      1,000gp   00lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds  750gp   00lb
Bedroll                      1sp   05lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]28 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 549gp 09sp XXcp

                             [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               76   77-153   153-230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 57
[B]Height:[/B] 5'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 115lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Golden
[B]Hair:[/B] Platinum blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Onyx
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 27, 2009)

What are granted powers of those? Spells are of less importance...


----------



## Theroc (Jun 27, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> What are granted powers of those? Spells are of less importance...




Drow=Gain Lightning Reflexes as a Bonus feat
Spider=Rebuke/Command vermin usable 3+Cha modifer times per day.
Destruction=Smite attack(+4 Attack, +Cleric level damage) 1/day
Evil=+1 CL on Evil spells(I'd have to change Ardularra's alignment though, I think)
Trickery=Add Bluff/Disguise/hide to class list(Already have most of those via Warlock, I'm pretty sure.)
Chaos=Chaos spells at +1 Caster level


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd go with Drow domain for the feat, and Spider for access to Phantom Steed. Destruction's smite would be good if it were usable more than once a day, but it isn't. Have you considered taking 'lesser' Drow (from the PGtF appendix)? You'd lose the spell resistance but at one less LA. That would leave room for a full 5 levels of Warlock (3d6 blasts) while still leaving you with 2nd level Cleric spells.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 27, 2009)

Voidrazor said:


> I'd go with Drow domain for the feat, and Spider for access to Phantom Steed. Destruction's smite would be good if it were usable more than once a day, but it isn't. Have you considered taking 'lesser' Drow (from the PGtF appendix)? You'd lose the spell resistance but at one less LA. That would leave room for a full 5 levels of Warlock (3d6 blasts) while still leaving you with 2nd level Cleric spells.





Is spell resistance the only thing I lose?


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jun 28, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> @ Drakir - Warblade doesn't actually have proficiencey with heavy armor, so you might want to rethink the full plate. They get light/medium armor prof. only.  you also might want to add the costs of your items to your sheet, to make sure the math adds up. using the full item name (+1 greatsword vs sword, greatreach bracers vs reach bracers) can really cut down on confusion.




Oups, missed that about the armor thingy, I'll change that asap! 
Concerning the items, I've done the math and I thinnk that it's correct, I even got 900 gp to spare, which I figured would either be used for tattoos, potions or something similar. Now though, when Ash has to sell his armor since he can't use it as well as he thought I might as well recalculate everything. Doesn't take that long anyway 

Thanks for the feedback!

Oh, and Reach Gauntlets do exist, pg 120 in MIC. It's a 'lesser' version of the greatreach ones


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2009)

Alright, you all have been accepted, the PCs will be heading back to the Village, so be ready.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Does that mean Ardularra is in the village when the main group arrives again?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2009)

I assume you'd be ones that heard about Seifers call,but didn't make it in time.

hellrazor, you didn't cover the answer of remaining weretiger to Marius question about their numbers. I count 2 Marius, 1 Seifer and war, 2 Grabhar, 1 prisoner and wereogre for total 6 + big brother. Wasn't there supposed to be eight of the beasts? Does that inlcude Seifer's friend?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry bout that Neurotic, yes there are 8 of them, I'll update IC.

Seifer gave the note to only your group at the table, so others won't know about his call. But ya, you are all in the village when the group comes back.

(and for War's injury, Seifer is in for a lecture)

ok, I edited my IC post


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks.

Scouting about 200 to 300 feet toward Great Tree.

Also, does Marius knows for a fact that The World Tree is here within these woods?


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellrazor i redid my character like we talked about hope ya like it

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]Sethelex
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue/Scout 2
[B]Race:[/B] Half-Battle Dragon Half-Giant Insectile Creature
[B]Size:[/B] 6'1
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX
[B]Str:[/B] 22 +6 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 +5 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 30 (2d10+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 20 +5 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 17 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40' 120 flight [B]Spell Res:[/B] 00
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%
                   [B]Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] +4             10         +0    +5     -1    +6    +X    +25
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:20[/B] 
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                    1       5   +1       +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                     4       5   +0       +9
[B]Will:[/B]                     1       4   +0       +5 
[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
energy aura Composite6 Greatbow +5     1d6 1d10+10     20-X3
Bite                         +6       1d8+6         20-X2
[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Draconic, Undercommon
[B]Abilities:[/B] psi-ability stomp maifester lvl 1/2 hitdie Sneak Attack 1d6, skirmish 1d6 
+1Ac , Battle Fortitude, cone of sonic energy 1/day 6d8, imunity to sonic,
darkvision 60ft,Tremor sense 60ft,
[B]Feats:[/B] Weapon Focus(Great Bow), Point blank shot,Precise Shot
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 65     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Listen                       5    +4          +9
Spot                         5    +4     +4   +13
Disable Device            5    +4          +9
Hide                         5    +5         +10
Move Silently              5    +5          +10
Knowledge (Geography)5    +3           +8
Survival                     5    +4          +9
Balance                     5    +5          +10
Escape Artist             5    +5          +10
Jump                        5    +6         +11
Tumble                     5    +5         +10
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Large Composite6 Shocking Great Bow 60Arrows 1150gp   12lb
Backpack                               2gp    2lb
TourchesX2                             2cp    2lb
Exotic Mithral Light Fort.Chain Shirt       4200gp   25lb
Explorers outfit                      10gp   4lb
Waterskin                               1gp  4lb
Crowbar                                 2gp  4lb
Theives Tools                           30gp 1lb
trail rations 4 days                          2g   4lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]58lb      [B]Money:[/B] 3231gp XXsp 09cp
                           [B]Lgt   Med           Hvy           Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]          173  346          520         1040 2600
[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 8'00"
[B]Wingspan:[/B] 16 ft
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Red
[B]Hair:[/B] none
[B]Skin:[/B] Black&Gold
[B]Appearance:[/B] Standing at 8 feet tall Sethelex is tall even to half-giants. Despite their chitnous appearence his black and gold scaled skin makes his draconic lineage obvious. there is a long scar running from his right temple to the left side of the chin where he took a mace to the head when he was younger. He is proud of being half dragon, and never tries to conceal his magnificent wings. He keeps his 2 aditional wings free so they are always available for use.
[B]Background:[/B]A big brute yet despite his size and wings he is agile and tends to 
boast it. He likes to relax alot when he gets the time, but also loves the thrill of the 
kill in combat. Using his wits and tremendous sized bow he kills his enemies in one powerful blow.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 29, 2009)

I find your description funny 


> Scar across face other than that typical human male



He is half-dragon half-giant which by itself would make him anything but human in appearance. In addition he is insectile and yet somehow, he looks human...is it some description that remained from before templates?


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm wondering how he managed 96 skillpoints having only two class levels... >.>


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Scouting about 200 to 300 feet toward Great Tree.
> 
> Also, does Marius knows for a fact that The World Tree is here within these woods?




He knows of it, as it helped Ryu(The greatest of Dragons) defeat The Goddess, and that there is more than one(6 but I didn't tell you that), but other than this one, he knows no other locations. 

Apparently DW didn't change skill points or appearance, and some things look off to me, I'll work them out with him


----------



## Theroc (Jun 29, 2009)

Depending on Voidrazor's response to my question about the "Lesser Drow" Race as opposed to standard drow, I might be exchanging a level of Drow for a level of Warlock.

I don't have access to the book the race is in though, so I'll need to wait.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 29, 2009)

@ demon - check out my post #242 about magic item pricing. FYI with only 2 HD you will die the first time you get hit in this game, as its pretty hairy


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think thats why hes an archer. lol

and hes using a shocking composite long/greatbow that utilizes his high strength bonus, with 100 gold per bonus added

Mitherel shirt is 1100 gold, +1000 for light fortification (a +1bonus), but price would double if he wants openings for his wings and extra arms.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 30, 2009)

Magic weapons and armor need to have a regular +1 (as in +1 to hit/dmg) before any special abilities can be added (like Shock or Light Fortification) as per the DMG pgs. 217 & 221.

And half giant is still medium (albeit with the 'powerful build' class feature), so he wouldn't get wings from the half dragon template.

@ Demon - The flying archer is always a good concept if you can pull it off. You might want to consider the flying template instead of insectile or half dragon. It has the same stat bonuses as insectile. With powerful build you can use the large sized longbow for 2d6 base dmg. Saving up for the force feature for the bow is always fun too


----------



## Demonwolf91 (Jun 30, 2009)

I fixed the character and ya the force ability rocks but if we see anything with force immunity I am boned


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 30, 2009)

I just compared the two carefully. You only lose the SR and your darkvision becomes 60' rather than 120'. But the big thing I discovered is that the 'lesser' Drow is +0 LA not +1. So, in addition to taking a full 5 levels of Warlock, you'd have an extra level to play with (probably to go to Cleric 4, but a dip into something else might also be good).


----------



## Theroc (Jun 30, 2009)

Voidrazor said:


> I just compared the two carefully. You only lose the SR and your darkvision becomes 60' rather than 120'. But the big thing I discovered is that the 'lesser' Drow is +0 LA not +1. So, in addition to taking a full 5 levels of Warlock, you'd have an extra level to play with (probably to go to Cleric 4, but a dip into something else might also be good).




I think I'll be tweaking my class to that version if allowed.  That'd be very good for me, I think.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll end up pretty un-optimized if you all go like this. Maybe I should take out my feral mineral (crystaline) warrior dwarf with hatred for undead? Slow, but hey, he can take a beating.


----------



## Theroc (Jun 30, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> I'll end up pretty un-optimized if you all go like this. Maybe I should take out my feral mineral (crystaline) warrior dwarf with hatred for undead? Slow, but hey, he can take a beating.




I didn't think my Drow was really that outlandish, is she?  I mean, she has a pretty distinct and solid backing for all of her abilities, since Drow consort with Demons(Lolth's Servants) and most of Lolth's stronger female's are clerics... the only slightly odd thing is the Draconic, which is easily explained due to the pervasive draconic influence in this realm... >.>


----------



## Theroc (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, I think this is good now.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Ardularra Rilynath
[B]Class:[/B] Warlock 5/Cleric 3/Binder1
Level 1: Warlock/Draconic
Level 2: Warlock/Cleric
Level 3: Warlock/Cleric
Level 4: Warlock/Cleric
Level 5: Warlock/Binder

[B]Race:[/B] Draconic Drow
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Lolth

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3            [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 53 =[(1d6+3)+(4d8+12)]
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 1/Cold Iron
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3            [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 18*+4            [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] ??
[B]Cha:[/B] 22 +6            [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

*Level 4 bonus

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +3    +0    +1    -1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                     [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 3     +3    +0    =6
[B]Ref:[/B]                  1     +3    +2    =6
[B]Will:[/B]                 4     +4    +0    =8

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Rapier                 +7     1d6+4      18-20x2
Claw                      +6     1d3+3      20-20x2
Eldritch Blast            +6     3d6+0      20-20x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Undercommon, Abyssal, Draconic, Drow Sign Language

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
60' Darkvision
+2 bonus on will saves against spells and spell-like abilities
Can use Dancing Lights, Darkness and Faerie Fire once a day
Proficient with Hand Crossbow, Rapier and short sword
Light Blindness
Low-Light Vision
+4 bonus on saves against magic sleep and paralysis
+2 bonus on Intimidate and Spot checks
Two 1d3 claw attacks
+1 natural armor bonus
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. 
An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled
to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Deceive Item: Ardulanna may take ten on Use Magic Device checks, even if distracted or threatened.
Detect Magic at-will
Rebuke/Command Undead
Rebukes/Commands Vermin[As if undead](Spider Domain)
Soul Binding (One Vestige)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Point Blank Shot[Level 1]
Profane Lifeleech[Level 3]
Skilled Pact Making[Vulnerable Flaw]
Lightning Reflexes [Drow Domain]



[B]Invocations Known:[/B]
Hideous Blow
Frightful Blast
Sickening Blast

[B]Domains:[/B] Drow, Spider

[B]Turning info:[/B]
Turning modifier: 1d20+6
Rebuke Undead 9 Times a day
Rebuke Vermin 9 times a day

[B]Binding info:[/B]
1d20+Binder Level+Charisma Modifier+4(Skilled Pact Making)
1+6+4=11+1d20


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Knowledge: Religion        8    +3    +X    =11
Knowledge: The Planes      4    +3    +X    =7
Use Magic Device           6    +6    +X    =12
Intimidate                 2    +6    +X    =8
Concentration              6    +3    +X    =9
Heal                       6    +4    +X    =10
Craft(Poisonmaking)        8    +3    +X    =11

[B]Equipment:                 Cost   Weight[/B]
Mithril Breastplate      4,200gp   15lb
+1 Rapier                   00gp   02lb
Ring of Sustenance       2,500gp   00lb
Pearl of Power(1st)      1,000gp   00lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds  750gp   00lb
Bedroll                      1sp   05lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]28 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 549gp 09sp XXcp

                             [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                   76   77-153   153-230   460   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 57
[B]Height:[/B] 5'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 115lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Golden
[B]Hair:[/B] Platinum blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Onyx
```
*Appearance:* Ardularra was typical of the drow in several respects, primarily being her obsidian skin.  Her hair was a fairly rare color, the platinum blonde locks tied up to fall in a ponytail just down to her shoulders.  Her eyes differed slightly too.  While golden eyes were rare, what made it obvious Drow wasn't the only think coursing through her veins was the woman's pupils.  Rather than circular as most humanoids, they were slitted, as a feline or dragon.  Her build was fairly robust for a Drow, though she still was no frontline warrior, she could hold her own if forced into such situations.  

Her form was adorned with a breastplate upon which was engraved a depiction of the Spider Queen, and flowing robes upon the rest of her form, primarily of a dark violet color.


*Base Image* http://media.photobucket.com/image/drow female/Alters_Females_Males/Wizard Forms/elves22-1.jpg

*Background:* Ardularra was born into the house Rilynath, which was a fairly small house, having authority only in the city of Verathrax at the time.  However, it had almost the entire city in a stranglehold, allowing them to act as they wished, and a few within the House had even began missing religious functions in Honor of Lolth.  Of course, Lolth would not tolerate this, and ordered the Church to have House Rilynath destroyed for tolerating and facilitating this blasphemy.  As a result, the Church in Verathrax sent word to nearby cities, and a largescale purge took place.  Realizing their predicament, the family scattered.

Ardularra was a young girl, and was a Priestess of minor standing herself.  Fortunately, she had managed to slip away, striking down the two priestesses sent to deal with her.  In the confusion, the young Drow slipped away, vowing vengeance upon the rest of the Drow, vowing that she would prove to Lolth that she remained faithful.  She eventually made her way to the surface, where she stumbled upon a small village...


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2009)

I meant it more lightly. Everyone is focused on optimization. I went with 'gestalt is powerful as-is, I'll make a story'... now I think I'm only one without 20 in attributes and with two 14s


----------



## Theroc (Jun 30, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> I meant it more lightly. Everyone is focused on optimization. I went with 'gestalt is powerful as-is, I'll make a story'... now I think I'm only one without 20 in attributes and with two 14s




Well, I've a story in my head for Ardularra, just haven't gotten it down yet, things been a bit hectic here.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 3, 2009)

I know that Marius wants to save the weretiger, but restoring sanity is wish territory. That is so far beyond our capability as "5th level" characters, gestalt or otherwise, that it really is just wishful thinking on your monks part. If we were around 9th lvl it would be much more possible.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, I know. I'm just playing part.  It's seifers friend/father/teacher and he is resigned to killing him.

Ideal: subdue the beast. Keep it sedated using mundane herbs or sleep potions or any other method. Buy or create enchanted adamantine chains or do some other fancy stuff to bind it into chains with reasonable chance of not breaking. Leave War and Alariass to care for it while we go and level (I mean find a way to restore him)

More realistical, especialy given party composition: Marius will be voted down and the beast will die. After we level sufficiently he MAY be reincarnated or resusrected. 

Right now it comes to how fast can we collect enough money to pay for treatment and how to trasnport it somewhere with reasonable chance of having high level cleric available.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 5, 2009)

Just checking, Hellrazor, is my new sheet for Ardularra acceptable?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 6, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Just checking, Hellrazor, is my new sheet for Ardularra acceptable?




Where is the Binder found again? and for light sensitivity, there are goggles called Sundark Goggles from Races of the Dragon that will prevent it, if you dont have the book, I can provide an explination and cost.
You gonna finish story and appearance?


Oh, and to everyone: Put you character Sheet in the RG, a link is in my signature.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 6, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> Where is the Binder found again? and for light sensitivity, there are goggles called Sundark Goggles from Races of the Dragon that will prevent it, if you dont have the book, I can provide an explination and cost.
> You gonna finish story and appearance?
> 
> 
> Oh, and to everyone: Put you character Sheet in the RG, a link is in my signature.




Binder is in Tome of Magic.

I would need that information, as I intended to rely on the 'Cloak of Dark Power' Drow Domain spell... which only lasts minute/level making it essentially a 1 or maybe 2 encounter dealy.

As for story and appearance, yeah, sorry about the delay, things been hectic lately.  Just spent the past like 40 minutes fixing my web connection.

Edit: Background and appearance are added, did you want to look over them before I stick her in the RG?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 6, 2009)

yummy pic. Wait 'till Marius finds out you're part dragon, he'll slober all over her (in his own withdrawn and aloof way of course )


----------



## Theroc (Jul 6, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> yummy pic. Wait 'till Marius finds out you're part dragon, he'll slober all over her (in his own withdrawn and aloof way of course )





What will his response be when he finds out she worships Lolth, though?  lol.  I mean, Marius is LG, isn't he?  How would he react to dealing with a Servant of a CE god?  Honestly, I had considered trying to tweak her alignment, but to keep qualifying for Warlock, she has to be Chaotic or Evil, unless Hellrazor is willing to ease that restriction...(I'd like for her to be able to at least go plain Neutral(if plot events ever manage to move her from Worship of Lolth to some other Deity)

Anyways, atm, Ardularra is a bit steeped in Drow psychology, so it'd take some rather concerted effort on Marius's part to get any form of respect from her, lol

Although, I've no real objection to that whole thing, from an IC perspective, it'd take a bit of work.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 7, 2009)

Marius is withdrawn, it is unlikely to become anything more then respectful affiliation. And servant of CE god is CN as I see.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 7, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Marius is withdrawn, it is unlikely to become anything more then respectful affiliation. And servant of CE god is CN as I see.




I'm not one for being very 'evil' and even were I prone to playing a truly evil character, the type of evil I could see Ardularra being (emulating her Goddess) was specifically banned by Hellrazor.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 7, 2009)

The problem with chaotic evil in D&D is that it really has no place in a party setting, and never really meant to be played by PCs. Its just an extreme for the DM to use for monsters and villains to unite adventurers in a call to destroy.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 7, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> The problem with chaotic evil in D&D is that it really has no place in a party setting, and never really meant to be played by PCs. Its just an extreme for the DM to use for monsters and villains to unite adventurers in a call to destroy.




I'd thought the same thing with evil characters in general.  But in anycase, I wasn't complaining, just mildly stuck atm due to different requirements of Ardularra to avoid losing her abilities.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 8, 2009)

Demonwolf91 said:


> I fixed the character and ya the force ability rocks but if we see anything with force immunity I am boned




I can count on one hand the number of creatures with force immunity. I had to comment on that.




Also, the group is now back in the village.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 9, 2009)

Did we get XP? What about the loot? I mean that big axe was magical, no?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, the axe is magical, and other than the pelts, the regular weretigers had nothing

Unfortunately, I do not have my DMG with me, so I cannot award XP.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 9, 2009)

@ Drones - makes sure you fix your bow price. Since you get a free +1 weapon (which could be your Composite [+3] Longbow  suggestion) then 6,000 of the 7,000 you have left could be used to add distance to it if you wanted. 

@ Hellzie - The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org for all your core rules needs  when you're away from your hard copies.

@ all other new players - add your Character Sheets into the rogues gallery which can be found in Hellz or my signatures.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 10, 2009)

The SRD states:

Q:  	Where's the experience point table?
A:    The d20 license restricts some information from being included. Specifically…
"No Covered Product may contain rules or instructions of any kind that:

    * Describe a process for Creating a Character
    * Describe a process for Applying the Effects of Experience to a Character

So I got a PDF  lul

*Neurotic, Vertexx69 and Voidrazor earn 1740 exp each.*


----------



## Theroc (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, as I mentioned in my away thread... my computer got slammed by a virus... borrowing my mother's.

Sorry for any inconveniences, but this means my sources just got nuked, so if I make some errors, please understand.

Hellrazor, I may need you to assist me with the Vestiges for the Binder class, when it comes time for Ardularra to bind one, since Tome of Magic is among the sources temporarily lost.

Will add to the RG ASAP


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 12, 2009)

Its cool, hope your computer gets fixed soon.

I'll help as needed


----------



## Drones (Jul 12, 2009)

@Vertexx- That would make the total price of the longbow 6,075 right? My brain isn't working properly at the moment.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 12, 2009)

@ drones - since the +1 weapon is free, your cost would just be 6000 instead of the 8,600g it would cost if you just bought it from scratch. Since its any weapon enchanted to +1 you might as well get the most out of it like being able to add your +3 dmg from str . Although I'd get something like impaling or even just a lesser weapon crystal of energy assualt (+1d6 elemental dmg for 3000g) and 3000g of extra gear (I love my trident pendant) instead of distance.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 12, 2009)

Distance is fairly rare comodity in D&D so it won't see much play. You'll shoot withing 100' almost all the time. Take eager or  something else (how about weapon (maybe truedeath) crystal or something to affect constructs or to deal bludgeoning dmg or merciful etc etc...

Marius will change his maneuvers to include stone bones for the next hike.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm confused, what goggles are you referring to, Vertexx?  Ardularra does not have those goggles that were briefly mentioned, as I have no source of it... and was not given additional information, so I didn't alter her character sheet.  I was thinking mayhap that could be part of her reward (or what she spends her gold on next), since I didn't have the info at startup.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 12, 2009)

The sundark goggles are from races of the dragon, the source where your draconic template also comes from, cost 10g, eliminate the dazzled condition of light sensitive creatures in daylight, give +2 to save vs gaze attacks and -2 to search and spot checks.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 12, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> The sundark goggles are from races of the dragon, the source where your draconic template also comes from, cost 10g, eliminate the dazzled condition of light sensitive creatures in daylight, give +2 to save vs gaze attacks and -2 to search and spot checks.




Ah, I see, I got the template from Crystalkeep, not from any particular source...

In anycase, for that price, I'll definitely add those to my Character sheet if Hellrazor will allow it... though, Drow suffer from light Blindness, not Light Sensitivity.  Supposing it takes blind-> Dazzle to Dazzle-> Nothing?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 13, 2009)

I asked if you wanted them when you asked me to overlook your character, and the offers still open. And yes, you would be dazzled instead of blind.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 13, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> I asked if you wanted them when you asked me to overlook your character, and the offers still open. And yes, you would be dazzled instead of blind.



I coulda swore I asked you for more info on them, but didn't get a response.  Maybe I'm just hallucinating.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking back, you did, but somehow I didn't see it.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow. now that I read drow, light blindness is really harsh. Maybe you can get something like a torch of continual darkness? The spell turns any light condition into shadowy illumination. That would cut out the blindness factor, but would also put a hamper in any ranged attack plans you had. There are also a couple of blindfold magic items that give blindsight and things like that, but at most to a range of 30ft. Drow might not be the best idea after all for any kind of above ground campaign. The Lolth thing kind of requires it though.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 13, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Wow. now that I read drow, light blindness is really harsh. Maybe you can get something like a torch of continual darkness? The spell turns any light condition into shadowy illumination. That would cut out the blindness factor, but would also put a hamper in any ranged attack plans you had. There are also a couple of blindfold magic items that give blindsight and things like that, but at most to a range of 30ft. Drow might not be the best idea after all for any kind of above ground campaign. The Lolth thing kind of requires it though.




Well, with the sundark goggles, according to Hellrazor's ruling, Ardularra would only experience a single round of dazzled before adjusting.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yah that sounds about right. I didnt read it right, and thought you would just be blind in sunlight. I missed the only 1 round of blindness thing.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you all want to actually play out the 'hunt' that's cool, or I can make it as Neurotic suggested, either way, if you would email me or pm me on what you do


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 13, 2009)

Grabhar needs to decide IC to go with the suggestion and decide which side we are on. And haereka needs to concur too.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you explain what you mean by "hunt"?


----------



## Theroc (Jul 14, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by "hunt"?



Was wondering the same thing myself

Also; can someone doublecheck how much money I spent?  I got mildly confused since I'm not sure if I took the 10 gold out of Ardularra's total when I added the Sundark goggles, but the numbers don't seem to be adding up now.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2009)

Simple, one group  goes and hides somewhere outside of the village (another branch of same wood?) the other looks for it. We limit range, area and time so it doesn't last for days and to limit flyers reach otherwise we could simply fly away and let them waste time .


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh you mean "Hide & Seek"? As long as it doesn't take too long.

@ theroc - It looks like you didn't subtract the 10g from your total is all. Mithral seems like a waste of 4k since breastplate already lets you use your whole +3 dex bonus. wasting half your starting cash on something that doesn't help right away isn't very practical  but to each there own.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2009)

Seek and hide doesnt' include knocking opposing side senseless. Altough we should probably pay attention not to use lethal force if we are to go hunting tigers tomorrow


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 14, 2009)

How do you want to do 'tag', by sight, touch, an attack...I was thinking of touch attacks, where you armor doesn't matter, only how 'quick' you are.

NOTE: I was playing the game again, and light potions are replaced by a special herb of the same price and moderate/serious potions are replaced by vitamin and multi-vitamin, I would like to implement this, but we can stick to potions.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 14, 2009)

How about any sort of non-lethal damage? Suggestions, sleep spells, ego crushes, stunning fists, spear butts, color sprays, anything goes as long as it's effects don't last overnight.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 14, 2009)

Vertexx69 said:


> Oh you mean "Hide & Seek"? As long as it doesn't take too long.
> 
> @ theroc - It looks like you didn't subtract the 10g from your total is all. Mithral seems like a waste of 4k since breastplate already lets you use your whole +3 dex bonus. wasting half your starting cash on something that doesn't help right away isn't very practical  but to each there own.




Mithril was to avoid the ASF for my eldritch blasts... not for the other purposes.  Nothing would irritate me more than seeing my spell fizzle as I cast it... and I figured as a Cleric, armor would be a wise thing to stock up on... in case I am engaged in melee.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 14, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> How about any sort of non-lethal damage? Suggestions, sleep spells, ego crushes, stunning fists, spear butts, color sprays, anything goes as long as it's effects don't last overnight.




Hm... ~checks Cleric spells for non-lethal ranged effects~

I don't think I can use non-lethal Eldritch blasts, lol.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 15, 2009)

Hmm, I'm still confused. Nonlethal damage? Hide and seek? If we're going up against a 'boss', splitting up and pulling punches doesn't seem like the way to go. In the IC thread, talking about a hunt sounds straightforward. Whatever tactics we end up using, we are hunting down the weretiger leader.

EDIT - Nevermind. Tht's the second time I've glossed over something crucial and missed the point. A hunt to test out the new recruits, gotcha.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2009)

As I see it we have a problem. We don't have a tank. Ogre almost dropped Marius in two hits. If this leader gets rend on anyone you can kiss that poor soul good bye. Therefore, my suggestion is hit it fast and hard with Marius and Grabhar striking and retreating and then others finish it from afar with spells and arrows.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 16, 2009)

After grabhar makes his initial charge he technically counts as a tank, but 3.5 doesn't really have a tank class per say. Theres no incentive to try to hit him when there are far more squishy PCs in right there in melee with the mob at the same time.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Jul 16, 2009)

Ash can be a pretty good tank as well, he has a decent hp while his AC is too low really, but backed up with his powers he can actually stand his ground for a while. Add to that the fact that he can negate 4 points of damage for each power point he spends as an immediate action and I don't think that he should count as one of the squishy ones  He also has a few powers that can help him in keeping the enemy close, such as Decceleration and Déjà Vu, so together we might be able to hold the tiger for at least a couple of rounds. 

Another thing is that at least two of the psions have the time hop power, so if need be we might be able to force him into stasis for 5 to ten rounds while we heal and buff again.


----------



## Drones (Jul 17, 2009)

Atarneil isn't really a tank but can do a lot of damage from range. Plus, he can at least take a few hits before he goes down. Besides, with the cleric levels, he can heal both him self and others. So all in all a pretty good support character but not really a tank.

(Oh and i was wondering if i could change my longbow from distance to seeking.)


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't see why not. And if you cant get up close, your not really a tank


----------



## Theroc (Jul 17, 2009)

Ardularra COULD close with an enemy to use Hideous Blow with Sickening or Frightful blasts, buffing herself up with cleric spells and a melee-based Vestige(I think Aym gives her an aura of fire that burns anyone within 5 feet of her.)  Additionally, she can use a turn attempt to suck the life from anyone living within like 20 feet of her, 1d6 at a time.

Her HP is a bit low, so she isn't really a tank, unless she's fighting scads of weaklings.  In a few levels as she grows in Binder she can start to take the role of tank more if needbe.

With her damage reduction, and the potential with a vestige to force an opponent to take half the damage dealt to her, plus the life draining, she'd be pretty survivable.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 21, 2009)

Grabhar is going to "sleep" at about 1:30 in the afternoon, lol. Anyways, unless everyone wants to sleep, you have free time to interact amongst each other, wander the village and farmland, explore the area... I want to give some time for you all to learn a little about each other.


----------



## Theroc (Jul 22, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> Grabhar is going to "sleep" at about 1:30 in the afternoon, lol. Anyways, unless everyone wants to sleep, you have free time to interact amongst each other, wander the village and farmland, explore the area... I want to give some time for you all to learn a little about each other.





Innkeeper never told Ardularra if there was a spare room for her, lol.  Aside from that, I can see if there's any openings for Ardularra to respond logically.

Edit:
Did Grabhar reply aloud, or did he speak mentally to Haereka?


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well a nap anyways ;p


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jul 23, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Innkeeper never told Ardularra if there was a spare room for her, lol.  Aside from that, I can see if there's any openings for Ardularra to respond logically.




Oh, my bad, I miss some things occasionally. I'll get on it


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 23, 2009)

Check your PM hellrazor


----------



## Theroc (Jul 23, 2009)

Vertexx, did Grabhar reply to Haereka aloud or via mind?


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be mostly out of touch until August 15th. I'll try to post, but don't promise anything. Depends on hotel we're going to. NPC Marius as needed.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm back and ready to continue


----------



## Theroc (Aug 13, 2009)

Hm... should I be posting?  Because, with Ardularra back in her room, she'd probably just be meditating or perhaps praying to Lolth to make the tiger a proper challenge for a Priestess of her calibur.

Not sure exactly what I'm to be doing, that's why my responses haven't been particularly good.  Apologies.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 16, 2009)

If anyone wants to take a gander at my prepared spells, my list is in my IC post.  Most are SRD sources, and the others are in the Spell Compendium.

Good list, bad list?  Any particular input?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, another thing, guys.

If Ardularra is killed (despite Deathrazor's little "if you die you're not truly dead" ruling, which is kinda cool IMO), I might see about making a more 'tank' oriented build.

Either a Binder/Knight (Knight for HD and Heavy Armor, Binder for some additional abilities and DR, or a Barbarian Werebear who moves into the Warshaper PrC... or something to that effect.  A Barbarian Werebear Warshaper Frenzied Berserker would be rather survivable, methinks (Granted, all that is obviously later, and dependent on whether or not I can snag access to the Complete Warrior book.)

Anyways, I wasn't sure if that would suit the party better than Ardularra, should we encounter issues with the Boss and such, since we do have some healing/buffing out of Atarneil.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 24, 2009)

Hellrazor, you still about?  We still playing?

Just wondering, I was looking forward to the game.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe it's the terms again? At the start of the summer there was a pause because of it if I remember correctly.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry, I've been waiting for Voidrazor. That and no one else is doing anything but resting, well you said you were going out Neurotic, but never specified what you were doing.

Also, my college doesn't start till September 23 so I'm not busy for a while. (awesome!) The pause at the start of summer was for my finals.

If you go back a ways, you'll see that I said I won't quit this until no ones interested anymore.

Still don't see why everyone chose to sleep at 1-2 in the afternoon...lol.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe only Grabhar said he's going to sleep (by taking a wench upstairs) other are resting, praying, training etc...Marius went shopping, hunting and then sleeping (overnight). As a game he tried to sneak up on Seifer in his cabin.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have finals this week through Thursday. Unless there was a specific roleplaying encounter you had in mind, the tavern scene was just a meet and greet right? Grabhar went to his room in the hopes of moving things along, not slowing them down . I didn't mean to stall it for a month by not playing hide-n-seek with the newbies .


----------



## Theroc (Aug 24, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> Still don't see why everyone chose to sleep at 1-2 in the afternoon...lol.





Ardularra has nothing she needs to do until it comes to such a time as we are heading out... so she's sitting around until it's appropriate a time to meditate for a couple hours like Drow do instead of sleep, then pray for her spells.(Which reminds me, what did you guys think of the spell list?), then 'time skipping' until the next day.

Unless, of course, you want something to interrupt that little setup.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for the delay. The Champions Online beta has been serious gamer-crack.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 24, 2009)

All of our 3X daily power items had been used up, so continuing that day would have put us at a disadvantage


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 24, 2009)

Theroc, I don't see any spells in RG, did you post it somewhere in here and I missed it?

hellrazor, I'll change my maneuvers to include stone bones and have it in sblock when we start. I'll make changes tomorrwo from work.


----------



## Theroc (Aug 24, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Theroc, I don't see any spells in RG, did you post it somewhere in here and I missed it?




It was in a spoiler in the IC, in the post where Ardularra was preparing the spells.

I figured it would not make sense to place her daily prepared spells in the RG, since she knows 'all' the spells in the Cleric list, it's simply which ones she has prepared for the day that matters(which may change from day to day)

Edit:
Also, did we skip to the next day?  Or is this still the first day we met?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 28, 2009)

Its now the next day.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 28, 2009)

How about that maneuver I spoke about? With bursting flasks of alchemist fire?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry Neurotic, can't seem to find the post . Can you link it or rewrite the question?


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2009)

it's in posz 229:
I meant that visit to War as supplier. We already handled that. I took 1 potion of healing for each member of the party and 5 alchemist fires.

Question: if I detonate all five (alchemist fires)at the same time (by say hitting with them) would the damage be 5x1d6 (from which Fire resist 5 would protect almost 100%) or 5d6 (from which it would barely help)? I'm favoring first idea, but I'd like to hear from you before implementing it in combat


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

S'pose I'll bring the prepared list over here, so maybe someone can give an opinion on it.

This will be my first time actually PLAYING a cleric of any caliber, and I'm not particularly familiar with all the ins and outs.

Orisons: Detect Poison, Cure Minor Wounds, Virtue, Cure Minor wounds
Level 1:  Summon Monster 1, Lesser Vigor, Command, Spider Climb(Spider Domain)
Level 2: Aid, Curse of Ill Fortune, Summon Swarm(Spider Domain)


----------



## Drones (Aug 29, 2009)

Theroc's post reminds me. These are my prepared spells (if there are problems please point them out).

0th-Detect Magic, Resistance, Mending, Guidance, Read Magic

1st-Bless, Shield of Faith, Deathwatch, (Endure Elements)-Sun

2nd- Align Weapon, Delay Posion, (Cure Moderate Wounds)-Healing

3rd-Remove Curse, (Searing Light)-Sun


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 29, 2009)

Theroc: You can convert any spell of same level to cure spell unless you channel negative energy (command rather then turn undead). I suggest you replace cure minor wounds with detect magic and resistance - and don't be stingy with using either guidance or resitsance. Also, lesser vigor is (mostly) out of combat healing spell, since we go against one opponent (i.e. one fight) maybe you could replace it with something else (another summon maybe? shield of faith? dunno...)


----------



## Theroc (Aug 29, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Theroc: You can convert any spell of same level to cure spell unless you channel negative energy (command rather then turn undead). I suggest you replace cure minor wounds with detect magic and resistance - and don't be stingy with using either guidance or resitsance. Also, lesser vigor is (mostly) out of combat healing spell, since we go against one opponent (i.e. one fight) maybe you could replace it with something else (another summon maybe? shield of faith? dunno...)




Ardularra channels negative energy, Neurotic.

Vigor heals a greater amount over time than Cure Light Wounds.  I'd planned to throw that on whoever was holding the BBEG's attention, before busting out my wand of CLW.  Having read the fight between the Ogre and the previous group, thinking Ardularra might be doing a bit of spamming.

Though, I had been wondering whether or not the person I'm healing would live long enough... I assumed between spamming CLW on them and the Lesser Vigor that it'd help keep them rolling longer.

Not familiar with Shield of Faith.


----------



## drakir_nosslin (Aug 30, 2009)

If Ash can get the attention of the BBEG and he got a few PP:s left he'll survive for a while, I think. He can negate as much damage that is necessary as long as he has PP:s, and if he gets some time to buff he'll also have a little over 100 HP, DR 2/--, higher CON (with more HP as a result) and higher AC. He also has a Healing Belt which will give him some HP in a crisis. 
However, if this battle will be as hard as I suspect, I guess that some more healing will be good to have


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry Theroc, didn't know it. Still, I'd replace Vigor with cure for simple reason of average numbers (1d8+5 has average of 9,5 which means that vigor needs to run for 9 rounds to match average roll and even minimum roll means 6 rounds). I'm thinking that in this fight if we run over 5 rounds we've lost (meaning we don't dish out enuogh damage to overcome it's DR and regeneration before it kills us all)


----------



## Theroc (Aug 30, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Sorry Theroc, didn't know it. Still, I'd replace Vigor with cure for simple reason of average numbers (1d8+5 has average of 9,5 which means that vigor needs to run for 9 rounds to match average roll and even minimum roll means 6 rounds). I'm thinking that in this fight if we run over 5 rounds we've lost (meaning we don't dish out enuogh damage to overcome it's DR and regeneration before it kills us all)




Well, Ardularra isn't a heavy damage dealer by most any stretch.  At best she can deal 28 damage (A hideous blow from he rapier), but most she can deal with her primary attack (an eldritch blast), is 18.

She's more support than damage dealing.  As for Detect Magic, Ardularra has Detect Magic at will as a Warlock, so preparing that spell would be rather redundant.

Switching to CLW though, as well as swapping out Virtue and Cure Minor Wounds with Resistance and Guidance


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 30, 2009)

What do you think about there maneuvers as readied:
This are fixed:
Shadow Jaunt
Stone Bones
Cloak of Deception

Mighty Throw and Counter Charge are in balance. On one hand, I may be able to make the boss prone which will give us advantage for a round esp. if we can create difficult terrain. On the other hand, I don't want to be on the receiving end of a pounce which seems likely since Grabhar will be flying and I'll be foremost (because of scouting)

Also, I suggest Haereka starts with suggestion? (he may fail his save and we get rid of those annoying beasts around The Boss with suitably framed suggestion). What say you Void?


----------



## Theroc (Aug 30, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> What do you think about there maneuvers as readied:
> This are fixed:
> Shadow Jaunt
> Stone Bones
> ...




Given I know little about ToB, save I'd love a Swordsage-based character from what I hear, those look pretty decent.  I'm not sure how we'd keep the BBEG from pouncing you if you're upfront though... but I suspect a pounce on me is a KO.  51 HP with dr 1/Cold Iron ain't gonna cut much, I don't think.  Healing may be a mess, lol.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd be happy to spam Suggestion. I have a feeling that anything as anti-climactic as that wouldn't work, but since Haereka's damage output is negligible, that's probably what I'll try. 

If one or two people get low on HP's, just back up to heal rather than trying to tough it out. I'll have H. throw down an energy wall to discourage pursuit. It doesn't actually do much damage. But why would the weretiger walk through a wall of fire to attack someone so long as there are other PC's still beating on him?


----------



## Theroc (Sep 2, 2009)

Hm... this may get a bit fuzzy timeline wise, if Hellrazor wants to RP out the Binding check, since I was assuming I had to do that first, but we've been timeskipped out to the woods...

Hellrazor, should I just roll the Binding Check for you and leave it at that, rather than RP it out this time?


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 3, 2009)

Counter charge is immediate action that redirects the charge. Pounce is charge attack


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry I haven't done anything in a while, my laptop is having troubles and I don't have much access to a computer. I'll continue as soon as I can.


----------



## Theroc (Sep 5, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Hm... this may get a bit fuzzy timeline wise, if Hellrazor wants to RP out the Binding check, since I was assuming I had to do that first, but we've been timeskipped out to the woods...
> 
> Hellrazor, should I just roll the Binding Check for you and leave it at that, rather than RP it out this time?




Need this answered before I can post again, Hellrazor.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 6, 2009)

This first time, just make the check, We'll RP after this though.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 8, 2009)

I am getting rid of Demonwolf91, as he has only posted twice and my buddy has finally returned.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 9, 2009)

im back and ready to play


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just gotta wait until they get back in town, you need to be fixed anyways.


----------



## Kisuke_Kurosaki (Sep 10, 2009)

the problem of being a robot


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 10, 2009)

get him in before we start combat. we could probably use some extra muscle (or metal) and we are still not in combat...


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 14, 2009)

My laptops getting fixed, and should be ready shortly. In the mean time, before I need to know a few things:

What will War do with his infusions?
If you are gonna try to lead the were-tiger to ambush, how are you set up?
I need spot and listen checks from Vertexx and Voidrazor.


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 15, 2009)

Spot 22 Listen16 for Haereka. She'll be riding in Marius' mask.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Sep 15, 2009)

Listen=19, Spot=30 for Grabhar.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, and so we continue.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2009)

Hellrazor, do you want me to do Invisible castle rolls for the swarm damage?

Also, will the other part Cleric be able to get some healing on Marius?  Ardularra just cast a maintainable-spell... and I'd hate to drop it so quickly, but she needs to spend her standard action to maintain it.


----------



## Drones (Oct 6, 2009)

Um, i could try to heal but that would require me to break the grapple and i'm preatty sure that takes a turn at least. So he may die before i can get to him.

Of course, i could be wrong on the amount of time it would take.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 6, 2009)

We are definitely going to need a battle map to see if mobile targets are moving through threat ranges for AoO Hellzie.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2009)

yes, we need a map. And I guess the tiger attacking War would provoke AOO from Marius 10' reach. If so, feel free to roll for me.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry I've been busy, I'll have a map up before the weekend


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 13, 2009)

You have asked and I have answered, the map is ready, sorry for the delay.

It is a new round.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, cool.  At the moment I'm still debating whether or not to keep the swarm on Makuna.  It automatically deals damage(though I don't know if it's enough to get through a lycan's DR) but it also forces a fort save each round to avoid nausated condition.

Should I heal Marius instead?


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 13, 2009)

Isn't that save based on received damage? Fluff wise if not directly...he will eventualy roll low or 1, but I think he has high enough fort that you should use other powers instead of waiting for that to happen.

Whatever you do, do it fast, on Marius' turn he'll retreat out of reach (for a round anyhow)

hellrazor, I checked, initiating a maneuver does NOT provoke AoO. So the maneuver I mentioned earlier would work without Makuna's attack. Unless you rule he detects Marius straight up and can prepare accordingly...


----------



## Theroc (Nov 13, 2009)

Neurotic said:


> Isn't that save based on received damage? Fluff wise if not directly...he will eventualy roll low or 1, but I think he has high enough fort that you should use other powers instead of waiting for that to happen.






			
				SRD Entry said:
			
		

> *Distraction (Ex)*
> 
> Any living creature that begins its turn with a swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 11 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based.






So, Any round Makuna would begin would force that save on him.



But honestly, I'm at a loss as to anything Ardularra can do to be helpful.  She cannot hurt Makuna(She can't hit his touch AC, as it's apparently up above 20.), she can't heal enough damage to keep someone alive (he hits them far harder than she can heal), and I don't know if any buff would be particularly useful.


----------



## Drones (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, with all that going on, i'm trying to figure out how much i can get accomplished grappled. So first things first, would a shocking grasp affect me since im grappeling with my target?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 14, 2009)

Not sure if there's rules on that but I will say no, you wont be hit. But you must make a DC 20+ spell level to cast a spell.


----------



## Drones (Nov 15, 2009)

Ignore this space


----------



## Theroc (Nov 15, 2009)

Drones said:


> Well then
> 
> DC:22 result: 22 Damage: 19
> 
> Atarneil focuses his power into his hands. He feels the hairs on his arms stand on end as powerful waves of electricity flow in the weretiger. "That should make him think twice."





This is the OOC thread.  You may wanna move that over to the IC thread, lol.  And damn, I'm starting to wonder if Ardularra will be any good this encounter.  >.>  I'll do something soon, I promise.


----------



## Drones (Nov 17, 2009)

oops i wasn't paying attention. I'll just move it.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 21, 2009)

Whats up?

I think I'm going to tweak this guy, as he is preventing everyone from having fun.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 21, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> Whats up?
> 
> I think I'm going to tweak this guy, as he is preventing everyone from having fun.




I posted, didn't?  Who are we waiting on?

Edit Note:
I think my problem with him was simply that Ardularra can't hurt him.  Her eldritch blasts would hardly do any damage even if she COULD hit him, and his touch AC is apparently huge.  That and Ardularra can't heal as fast as he heals damage.

However, I think this was more suboptimal character generation on my part than a major issue with your BBEG, since everyone else seems to be doing fairly well.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll post Marius action next, but I don't know who's turn it is.

Hellrazor, could you sort out who did what (maybe in partial round post), who's next and maybe AC of tigers and damage done to them...

not total of their hitpoints, I think I'd be discourared to see weretigers 300 hp compared to my 60  Just AC so we can describe hit or near miss or miss instead of writing descriptions that avoid refernces to hit...you wouldn't give us much info with that and we could write more freely.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 21, 2009)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC2: don't sweat suboptimal character choices, I did some too and since this is gestalt, you're still poewrful, just maybe not against this kind of opponent (high touch AC) - and Marius has touch AC 24 so nothing exceptional about 20+ touch...




My level 8 Paladin built with fairly high defenses only has a 17 touch AC, and his shield bonuses count toward his touch AC.  Your touch AC is high because you have like 8 different bonuses that all go to it.  It's obviously very possible.  Just... If I can't even hit on a touch attack, I can't hit at all... since he's sure to have natural AC as well.  Which means most of my abilities will prove useless on this guy.

I suppose we'll see how it goes, but so far looking back, I also realized my deity choice will keep me from getting one of the primary reasons I wanted the Eldritch Disciple PrC (A Non-evil Deity is required for the Healing Blast)

So, if Ardularra dies, I'll probably request creating a new character.  Either more focused on buffing, or more focused on taking the heat for the party, duking it out with the monsters.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 22, 2009)

Or simply see the error of your ways, exchange Lloth with Bahamut and there you go


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 22, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I posted, didn't?  Who are we waiting on?



We are waiting for Kisuke, Voidrazor, and drakir now.


Also this guy was designed for the original party, who could it his touch.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 22, 2009)

hellrazor111 said:


> Also this guy was designed for the original party, who could it his touch.




Well, I don't know what his touch is, but I know I couldn't have rolled much better on Ardularra's touch attack.

So, it was more an error of mine than anything with the BBEG, I just made a character who wasn't particularly effective in comparison to the others.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 22, 2009)

hellrazor, couldyou allow kisuke to select one or two infusions to have active at the time he arrived and to have Benihime silversheened. He could do it riding and he knows what kind of creature we'refighting. Remember when he was NPCd, he could not bypass DR 10 in any meaningful way...

Also, for caster players, if you have Calm Emotions, it gets the barbarian rage quite nicely


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 22, 2009)

ya, i can do that, was trying to work something with him

ill give him 4


----------



## Voidrazor (Nov 26, 2009)

Should I declare Haereka's action now, or can I wait to react to whatever Makuna does?


----------



## hellrazor111 (Nov 26, 2009)

i was waiting, but if you want to react, then I can update. I'm out of town for the holiday so it'll be a few of days.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry its been so long but college has been a little tough. I am wondering who's sill with me.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 27, 2009)

the dragon!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Dec 27, 2009)

The wicked Windian is still flappin in the breeze. College kicked my booty as well. I had to take a break.


----------



## Drones (Dec 27, 2009)

Atarneil is still kicking, somewhat.


----------



## Voidrazor (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sure Haereka is lurking about nearby.


----------



## Theroc (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm still here, just a tad less active with holiday rush and other things.  But should still be able to post a few times a week.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm will give till Sunday for people to give actions or tell me their waiting for an update.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 23, 2010)

hellrazor111 said:


> I'm will give till Sunday for people to give actions or tell me their waiting for an update.




Pretty sure I am waiting on you, hellrazor.  I posted Ardularra's actions already.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think he meant for the other 3 people in the group that haven't posted in the last 2 months.

And hellz don't be afraid to post a mid-round update for any reason. Knowing you are around will keep players focused.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've started the game again, check Playing the Game or my sig to get there.


----------



## Drones (Jan 26, 2010)

so, now that my opponent has let go, i can heal anyone who needs it. Otherwise i can try and hit Marius as he withdraws, but i need to know how far away he is.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 26, 2010)

Drones said:


> so, now that my opponent has let go, i can heal anyone who needs it. Otherwise i can try and hit Marius as he withdraws, but i need to know how far away he is.





You mean Makuna, not Marius.  Marius is our Ally.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 26, 2010)

No, don't hit me, hit Makuna! - shouts Marius


----------



## Drones (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry i menat Makuna, i was tired when writting the earlier repley and i mixed up the names.


----------



## Voidrazor (Feb 6, 2010)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Yes, I can imagine how that wouldn't hurt let's say sword wielder who sticks conductive piece of metal through electricity wall  Luckily, physics is an optional rule in D&D



Heh, its magical physics. The circle of lightning only conducts inward . Anyway, leather over the grip of medieval would presumably offer some protection ... if you ignore the fact that wire was usually wrapped around the leather to help hold things in place.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 6, 2010)

Is it my post in the battle?

Btw, I realized I screwed something up when building this character.  (Her alignment prevents her from using Healing Blast... which was half the point of this build.)  So, unless Hellrazor gives me a handwave on that, I may need to change character or at least build.  Apologies on that.  I think I've gotten a bit better on meshing things though, so that may help.


----------



## hellrazor111 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, comp got a virus and had some family issues, but I'm back and taking attendance.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Mar 19, 2010)

go get antivir. its free. I've had it for 2 years and haven't had a single problem with it


----------



## Theroc (Mar 19, 2010)

Still around


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 19, 2010)

Me too. For comp viruses use AVG, for family trouble use anything from cutting words to cutting implements


----------

